# [Sujet Unique - Bootcamp] Problèmes de son



## oumledauphin (8 Mai 2006)

:modo: Cette discussion est d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; tous ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes de son et d'installation du driver Bootcamp de la carte son. Postez ici vos questions et r&#233;ponses. Tout autre fil sera supprim&#233;.

Pr&#233;cisez le mod&#232;le de votre machine et la version de Bootcamp utilis&#233;e.




Hello tout le monde, j'ai install&#233; boot camp puis wndows, install sans probl&#233;mes...
Apr&#233;s installation du cd des drivers grav&#233; par boot camp, install sans bl&#233;mes de la cart e graphique, airport et sonsorts...
Mais (et oui uil y a un mais) aucun son &#224; l'horizon !!! La carte son ne semble pas &#234;tre reconnue, quelqu'un a t'il rencontr&#233; ce probl&#233;me ????

Merci &#224; ceux qui &#233;clairerobnt ma lanterne avec le fichier/driver &#224; utiliser pour que &#231;a marche!

Merci d'avance


----------



## gagnemc (6 Juillet 2006)

J'éprouve la même difficulté que toi, sauf que j'ai un Mac Mini Intel. J'ai installé Windows XP pro (copie tout ce qu'il y a de plus légal) et pas de son. Il me dit au démarrage de Windows qu'il cherche un "device", mais il ne le trouve pas. 

Y a pas à dire, j'ai une souris et un clavier Bluetooth et ça fonctionne nickel sous WinXP...

J'ai installé Windoze pour Skype, question d'avoir la vidéoconférence.

J'ai beau faire des recherches dans MacGé, je n'arrive pas à résoudre mon problème.


----------



## gagnemc (10 Juillet 2006)

En r&#233;installant les Macintosh Driver, j'ai r&#233;installer Sigmatel comme carte de son et &#231;a fonctionne nickel. 

Seul petit hic: l'entr&#233;e de son. J'ai install&#233; Win pour utiliser Skype Video, mais je n'ai pas de son parce que j'utilise une oreillette Bluetooth que je n'arrive pas &#224; faire reconna&#238;tre par Windows. Frustrant. Pas moyen d'utiliser un microphone ordinaire puisqu'il faut que celui-ci soit amplifi&#233; avec un mini...:mouais: 

Si quelqu'un avait un solution...


----------



## neoweber (10 Juillet 2006)

Il ne semble pas y avoir de solution pour le moment a part chager de driver pour chaque type d'utilisation (casque ou hp...)

Comment as tu fait pour "choisir" les drivers sigmatel ... mon cd de drivers ne comporte qu'un executable qui installe ou desinstalle tout les drivers, rien de plus...


----------



## gagnemc (10 Juillet 2006)

neoweber a dit:
			
		

> Il ne semble pas y avoir de solution pour le moment a part chager de driver pour chaque type d'utilisation (casque ou hp...)
> 
> Comment as tu fait pour "choisir" les drivers sigmatel ... mon cd de drivers ne comporte qu'un executable qui installe ou desinstalle tout les drivers, rien de plus...



J'ai désinstallé les Macintosh Drivers dans Windows XP (panneau de config; installer/désinstaller les logiciels) et j'ai réinstallé les mêmes drivers à partir du CD qu'on nous grave avec Installation Boot Camp.

Ensuite, j'ai choisi Sigmatel dans Panneau de config et ça marchait. Un peu de persévérence et de chance, quoi...

Ce que je comprends de plus en plus avec cette "aventure", c'est que l'utilisateur ne peut pas faire grand chose à partir de Windows pour les divers pilotes.

Histoire à suivre...


----------



## jp33 (11 Juillet 2006)

Ensuite, j'ai choisi Sigmatel dans Panneau de config et ça marchait. 

bonjour
C'est à ce niveau que ça se complique pour moi qui ai le meme probleme de son. Panneau de config de windows, ça j'arrive à le trouver, mais Sigmatel dans ledit panneau ....

comment peut on arriver à comprendre comment windows marche quand on n'a connu que la simplicité du mac ..... ?


----------



## gagnemc (12 Juillet 2006)

jp33 a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, j'ai choisi Sigmatel dans Panneau de config et ça marchait.
> 
> bonjour
> C'est à ce niveau que ça se complique pour moi qui ai le meme probleme de son. Panneau de config de windows, ça j'arrive à le trouver, mais Sigmatel dans ledit panneau ....
> ...



Comme je te le disais dans le message précédent, j'ai "trouvé" Sigmatel en désinstallant les Macintosh Drivers à partir de panneau de config/installation/désinstallation, puis j'ai réinstallé les mêmes Macintosh Drivers à partir du disque qu'on grave à l'installation de Boot Camp.

En espérant...


----------



## jp33 (13 Juillet 2006)

bonjour
hélas oui, j'ai bien compris, j'ai désintallé et reinstallé deux fois les mac driver, mais c'est à l'étape suivante que ça coince. je n'arrive pas à comprendre/trouver (?) où se situe cette selection sigmatel. c'est surement parce que je n'ai jamais eu de pc et que j'utilise mac os depuis plus de 20 ans, je dois etre dans l'incapacité de comprendre la logique windows ... je vais essayer de me faire aider par un pciste si j'en trouve un ! merci quand meme !
j'ai l'impression qu'il va y avoir de plus en plus de gens dans notre cas d'ici peu, serait-il possible d'éditer un modus operendi en image ? on peut faire des photos écran sous windows ?


----------



## gagnemc (17 Juillet 2006)

J'essaierai de te faire une capture d'écran Win (je n'en ai pas fait souvent...), mais en attendant, essaie ceci: 

Dans Windows, menu "Démarrer"-->Panneaux de configuration-->Son

Tu devrais trouver là le driver Sigmatel. Tu cliques dessus et en principe, tu devrais être en mesure de l'activer et d'entendre ce qui sort de ton "PC"...

À plus tard...


----------



## jp33 (18 Juillet 2006)

Dans Windows, menu "Démarrer"-->Panneaux de configuration-->Son

Tu devrais trouver là le driver Sigmatel. Tu cliques dessus et en principe, tu devrais être en mesure de l'activer et d'entendre ce qui sort de ton "PC"...

démarrer, ok - panneaux de config, ok - son : j'ai sons et péripherique.
si je clique là, j'ai une nouvelle fenetre qui s'ouvre, avec 5 onglets : volume, sons, audio, voix, materiel.
volume : aucun périph audio.
sons : modeles de son : soit rien soit windows par défaut.
audio : lecture audio, enregoistrement audio lecture midi, tous les 3 grisé, pas de péripherique.
voix : lecture de la parole, enregistrement vocal, grisés idem
materiel : le lecteur dvd des codecs etc etc mais rien de concluant.

en clair, j'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas les memes indications écrans que toi (
le seul endroit ou je vois apparaitre le mot Sigmatel, c'est dans le panneau desinstallation que j'ai utilisé pour désintaller les drivers apple. 
merci en tout cas de ton aide, affaire à suivre !!


----------



## lal972 (18 Juillet 2006)

Slt a tous 
Eh ben moi qui me croyait seule avec ce fichu probleme de son .... je vois que non helas .............. j'ai exactement les memes indications de setup que jp33 alors si quelqu'un a la solution ....... j'ai déjà secher 2 informaticiens de l'hosto où je travaille sur le pb ..... ré installer Realtec Ac'97 pour XP Pro 64, tout réinstaller... rien a faire  .. PC = Petit C-N comme disait Anne Roumanof ! So help please


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Juillet 2006)

N'accusez pas Windows  Vous utilisez Windows dans des conditions très particulières : Mac + EFI, si vous installez Windows sur un vrai PC avec un vrais BIOS vous n'aurez pas ces problèmes de son.


----------



## jp33 (24 Juillet 2006)

sinbad21 a dit:
			
		

> N'accusez pas Windows  Vous utilisez Windows dans des conditions très particulières : Mac + EFI, si vous installez Windows sur un vrai PC avec un vrais BIOS vous n'aurez pas ces problèmes de son.




ben mon grand, ce sont de vrai Personnal Computer, avec un des meilleurs intell du marché et directement formaté pour fonctionner avec windows. mais y a pas a dire, Mac Os c'est quand même plus facile a utiliser que windows.


----------



## Ppito86 (26 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
bon je m'explique j'ai le même probleme que tout le monde et 
j'ai peu etre un solution qui marchera mais j'ai bien dit peu etre par rapport a se que "gagnemc" a dit : si c bien _Sigmatel_ qui permet d'installer les pilote son et  que "jp33" a dit qu'il avai vu se fameux _Sigmatel _dans l'ajout et suppression de programmes alors j'ai fait ma petit enquete et la j'ai trouver. si on pouvai le desinstaller cela voulai dire que au paravent il etai deja d installer et c la quand cherchant j'ai trouver dans  le repertoire *C:\Program Files* un dossier du nom de  _SigmaTel _et la en l'ouvrant (bon g trouver un autre dossier mais apres_)_ j'ai trouver le fichier setup.exe qui permet d'installer ces fameux drivers de son.

*Rappel :* 
le nom du repertoire complet ou trouver se setup
*C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio

*Bon ensuite apres avoir executer se setup il est senser installer... , justement c la ou moi j'ai eu un probleme apres avoir suivi cet instalation il me trouve une erreur en me disant : _"Cet ordinateur ne prend pas en charge le pilote que vous installez"_. 
bon quel interai de poster sa si sa ne fonctionnai pas alors la solution est simple j'ai besoin que quelqu'un teste set solution et me dise si sa fonction avec lui car il faut dire que moi j'ai installer non pas le windowsXP pro original mais j'ai installer windowsXP LSD 3.5 et moi le probleme vien peu etre de sa. donc en gro si sa fonction avec vous temps mieux ,j'aurai plus qu'a installer un original (heureusement pour moi j'en est^^), sinon bas je continue de chercher et je vous tindrai aux courant si j'arrive a trouver quelque chose.
Sur ceux je vous dit bonne chance a vous aussi et a bientôt.++


----------



## jp33 (27 Juillet 2006)

salut, merci de ton essai mais ...
bon, j'ai trouvé comme toi j'ia essayé ta manip et j'ai la meme sanction : Cet ordinateur ne prend pas en charge le pilote que vous installez. donc c'est pas une question de système, en tout cas je pense pas.
la recherche est toujours ouverte ...


----------



## Ppito86 (27 Juillet 2006)

oki merci o moin sa ne m oblige pas a changer de version^^ bon sinon j'ai continuer les recherche et sans suces j'ai installer everest qui permet de detecter tout les conposant de l ordinateur, la il ma bien trouver ma carte son il me donne son nom et tous il me donne même un lien pour DL les pilotes même sa m'envoie a un page pour DL sigmatel et pareil au cour de l installe il me dit la même chose lors du redemarage donc j'ai pas arreter de chercher j'ai même essyer d installer parallel tools ke j'avai mit de coter car la je j'ai du son mais la vidéo c de la m**** dsl pour le langage dés que je lancer une aplication en 3D et bien j avais rien que dalle donc sais pk j'ai fini par instaler boot camp mais il n'en veu pas non plus j'ai essyer en aller les chercher directement a la source qui apres je lui est foutu direct dans le ventre mais pareil il ne reconnai rien donc dsl mais sa j'ai pratiquement epuiser toute mais resource mais bon j'essaye un dernier truc je suis entrain de créer un CD de winXP sp2 avec directement le pilote d installer dedans comme sa normalement il le reconnaitra direct mais bon il faut voir se que sa donne je vous t'indrai au courant sur ceux ++


----------



## fagma (30 Juillet 2006)

Ppito86 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même essyer d installer parallel tools ke j'avai mit de coter car la je j'ai du son



Et tu ne peux pas prendre le pilote de la carte son qui fonctionne avec Parallel pour le mettre avec BootCamp ?


----------



## jp33 (1 Août 2006)

salut.
les pilotes, on les a déjà. Comme certains ont le son en ayant installé le cd gravé lors de l'installation, on peut supposer qu'ils marchent. je crois que le problème c'est de les activer.


----------



## Ppito86 (2 Août 2006)

:modo: Allez un petit effort  pour un post en clair et sans décodeur STP


----------



## Jorus35 (2 Août 2006)

Bonjour messieurs,
j'ai mon MBP depuis hier et j'ai installé Bootcamp et win LSD3.5 aujourd'hui sur mon mac... J'ai eu le même problème que vous et après une petite heure de recherche, je viens de vous trouver la solution, elle est tout con mais elle marche....

préalable:
aller dans:
-Démarrer puis Panneau de config et enfin ajout/suppression de programme
dans la liste vérifier que vous ayez d'installé High Definition Driver Audio Package

-Retouner dans panneau de configuration et cette fois allez dans Système puis onglet matériel et Gestionnaire de périphériques. Dans la section périphérique système j'avais un point d'exclamation sur PCI Device....
Si vous êtes dans le même cas que moi, vous aurez du son alors.....

Manip:
-Allez dans c:/progam Files/Sigmatel/C-MajorAudio/HDAQFE/XPSP2/US et cliquer sur le package et suivez les instructions pour l'installer.
-Une fois l'install retournez dans le gestionnaire de périphériques et sur le PCI Device avec point d'exclamation du Périphérique Système
-Faire clic droit dessus et mettre a jour le périphérique.... Logiquement magie il change de nom et se transforme en Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio, ça va prendre en gros 3-4 minutes et dans la section Controleur audio, video et jeux vous vérez apparaitre un zoli Sigmatel High Definition Audio Codec......

Ayant pris les derniers Drivers Sigmatec je n'ai que le son dans la prise casque mais c'est pas grave je vais me prendre un 'ti JBL Creature 2!!!! lol
En espérant vous avoir aidé et je continue ma recherche pour faire évoluer la chose au plus vite en me penchant maintenant sur l'infrarouge qui n'est pas activé (c'est aussi du périphérique Sigmatel)


----------



## jp33 (3 Août 2006)

impeccable. ça marche. bien sûr la procédure est absolument inimaginable pour un mac user, mais l'appliquer restant dans nos cordes ça va retirer l'épine du pied de bon nombre de personne. 
merci beaucoup


----------



## fagma (8 Août 2006)

Ca marche toujours pas chez moi.
Tout s'est installé comme il faut, et tout les pilotes apparaissent comme vous dites, mais j'ai aucun son.
Chez vous, vous ecoutez le son seulement avec un casque ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## Jorus35 (8 Août 2006)

Quels sont les périphériques de son que tu as dans ton gestionnaire de périphériques?


----------



## fagma (8 Août 2006)

Tout se passe comme tu l'as décrit mais y a pa de son !
(j'aimerais bien faire une photo d'écran mais je sais pas où est la touche "imprim écran" pour la mettre ds le presse-papier)


----------



## Jorus35 (8 Août 2006)

Vérifie que tu as du son sur ta sortie casque, vérifie aussi que l'icone de son dans la barre des tâches ne soit pas barrée ou qu'en gros le son soit coché en muet.
dans le pire des cas pour les imprim ecran tu fais un ch'tit photo avec un numérique de gestionnaire de périphériques, du menu son du panneau de config et ça devrait suffir...


----------



## fagma (9 Août 2006)

J'ai tout vérifié: le son n'est pas "muet", toutes les pistes de son sont au maximum, j'ai essayé avec et sans les hauts parleurs branchés a la pris casque.
Est-ce que ca pourrait etre parce que t'as un 15'' et moi 13'' ?
C'est différent avec un casque ou un haut parleur (alimenté) ?
Est-ce que je devrais réinstaller windoze ?

Une autre question: Comment tu fais l'@ avec windoze sur un macbook ? Je trouve pas la touche. Y a pas un logicil ou on voit à quoi corrspondent toutes les touches du clavier ?

Merci.


----------



## Jorus35 (9 Août 2006)

Toi c'est un macbook et moi un macbook Pro c'est peut être de là que vient la différence... Je ne sais pas si ma méthode est valable sur les MB... la je ne pourrais pas t'aider.
Pour ce qui est du clavier, pour faire l'@ tu fait: ctrl+Alt+0.... si c'est pas le 0 c'est que c'est un autre chiffre mais je sais plus lequel.
Sinon tu peux faire une recherche sur le forum ou google concernant le remappage des claviers des macbook sous windows. Je dis ça parce que je ne connais plus l'adresse du site mais ça existe et en français


----------



## fagma (9 Août 2006)

Autres choses :
- Est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir un disque dur (ou autre p&#233;riph&#233;rique de stockage de donn&#233;es) qui serait inscriptible par le mac et le pc ? (par exemple pour continuer les t&#233;l&#233;chargement emule, de tps en tps par l'un ou par l'autre)
Toi, &#231;a te suffit pour le pc, une partie du disque dur interne ?

- Windows aime bien planter au d&#233;marrage avec du texte blanc sur fond bleu, mais au 2e demarrage ca marche toujours. Tu sais pas ce que c'est ?


Thanx.


----------



## Jorus35 (9 Août 2006)

Etant donné que tu as des Blue Screen c'est même pas la peine tu es bon pour réinstaller ton windows.... Es-tu certain d'avoir une version avec le SP2 d'intégré?
Sinon pour ce qui est du disque dur, tu peux formater un disque dur externe au format FAT32, il sera lisible, visible, et inscriptible à la fois de la partition Mac et de la partition PC


----------



## fagma (10 Août 2006)

Ah ouaaaaais ! Je vais sûrement me mettre en FAT32 ! Mais ça va faire moins d'espace sur le disque, non ?
C'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas de firmware pour mon macbook ?
T'as quoi comme bon jeu sur mac ?


----------



## Jorus35 (10 Août 2006)

[HS:On]
En Fat32 tu ne vas pas perdre d'espace, la partition présente sur ton DD externe reste la même...
Sinon en bon jeu pour le moment je joue à Halo, mais il faut mieux aller dans la section jeu je pense.. Moi je joue plus sur PC ou via Bootcamp
[HS:Off]


----------



## fagma (10 Août 2006)

Mais le FAT32 a bien des inconvénients, comparé au NTFS, non ?
Il me semble que le NTFS est plus évolué.


----------



## Jorus35 (10 Août 2006)

Le tout est question de sécurisation de la partition et de rapidité d'accès


----------



## chalumette (19 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,


Au début je n'arrivais pas à installer le son malgré les explications ici et j'ai trouvé.

Il faut désactivé Startup sound sous OS X qui désactive le son au démarrage et qui bloque l'installation des drivers.

après il n'y a plus qu'à suivre le sinstructions !!!

Merci à Ppito86 sa méthode fonctionne.


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Rapidement, il n'y a aucun soucis pour installer les drivers son sur un MacBook (enfin, je veux dire par la que ca peut marcher)
entre FAT32 et NTFS, la difference se fait surtout au niveau du nombre de caracteres, a la taille du fichiers max (NFTS accepte un fichier de plus grosse taille que le FAT et le HFS+ encore mieu  )
Autrement, Skype permet de faire de la visio sur Mac maintenant (quelqu'un avait posté ca au debut du thread), donc, apparement, plus besoin de bootcamp pour toi


----------



## Leonard83 (23 Août 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
et bien sur mon imac intel j'ai je crois tout tenté et pour le moment le son ne fonctionne pas ... je pense pour l'avoir testé sur un mac book, que la procedure est differente car sur le mac book ca fonctionne
je continue les recherches de mon coté, on va bien finir par y arriver !
PS : j'avais un probleme avec le WIFI que j'ai reglé si quelqu'un a besoin de l'info ...


----------



## ceddric (6 Septembre 2006)

J'ai aussi un mac intel et la magie n'opere pas chez moi, le pack s'installe mais au moment de cliquer sur "mettre à jour le pilote" rien ne change...

Moi aussi j'avais un probleme de wifi qui est desormais resolu mais je ne sais pas comment. Comment t'as fait toi?


----------



## ceddric (6 Septembre 2006)

chalumette a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> Au début je n'arrivais pas à installer le son malgré les explications ici et j'ai trouvé.
> ...



C'est quoi startup sound? Je l'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## teomyuz (11 Septembre 2006)

j'ai exactement le mm probleme que tous le monde, j'ai visité plusieur forum ms toute les tentative non rien donné tjrs pas de son sur XP !!!!!:hein: 
bref j'aimerais aussi avoir une réponse sur l'histoire du "startup sound"
en tout cas merci de nous aider !!!
a bientot !


----------



## teomyuz (11 Septembre 2006)

OK !!! j'ai r&#233;ussi !! en utilisant l'astuce de "jorus35" !!! le probleme c'est qu'il y a deux fois "PCI device" ds le gestionnaire des p&#233;riph&#233;rique et il faut choisir le deuxieme !!!qui est plus bas ! (je sais sa peut paraitre con pour certain ms sa ma pris 2heure pour trouver !!)   ;-)
&#233;norme merci a "JORUS35"!!!!   
HIP HIP HIP !!!!!!  HOOUUUURAAA!!!  
;-)


----------



## Jorus35 (13 Septembre 2006)

Sinon juste pour info, avec la nouvelle bootcamp 1.1, fini le fait de choisir entre enceinte et prise casque, les deux fonctionnent indépendemment maintenant... On commence à avoir un Bootcamp qui ressemble de plus en plus a une version nikel


----------



## xlr8 (18 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que qqun peut r&#233;expliquer clairemet la manipulation car &#231;a ne donne rien chez moi sur mon macbook... J'ai un pci device et deux p&#233;riph&#233;riques inconnus, j'ai install&#233; les drivers sigmatel ainsi que le petit module planqu&#233; dans les ous-r&#233;pertoire mais &#231;a ne change rien... Je n'ai pas non plus le logiciel "starup sound" install&#233; sur mac os x. J'avoue que l&#224; je n'arrive &#224; rien, si qqun peut m'aider...


----------



## ch-bzh (21 Septembre 2006)

voila ma petite exp&#233;rience en le domaine
j'ai un MacBook Pro avec OSX 10.4 et tout fonctionne sous XP en utilisant Boot Camp 1.1.1
je l'avais fait avant avec la version 1.1 et je n'avais pas de son, etc ....
j'ai donc suprimer la partition XP, t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la version 1.1.1 refait une partition et instaler XP r&#233;instaler les param&#233;tre avec le CD et voila pour moi c'est bon


----------



## Jean-Baptiste Staebler (30 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai un MacBook (pas pro) et j'ai essayé ls différentes solutions présentes ici. 
Or aucune ne fonctionne. 

Windaube ne reconnais pas ma carte son, et les pilotes de BootCamp ne fonctionnent pas. De plus, je n'arrive pas à désinstaller ceux-ci (le logiciel se éinstalle au lieu de se désinstaller) ! 

Je ne souhaite pas supprimer la partition de mon disque et je pense que le problème ne nécessite pas une telle extrémité. 

Avez-vous une autre solution ou pouvez-vous m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance, 
JB


----------



## ricounet (9 Octobre 2006)

Je fais partie de ceux qui nont toujours pas de son.
Jai un iMac 24 et installé Win SP2 via bootcamp 1.1.1.

Jai toujours un PCI device avec un point dexclamation en haut de la liste Gestionnaire de périphériques (celui du dessous a bien changé de nom : Microsoft UAA audio... mais avec un point dexclamation dessus aussi).

Certains disent que le startup sound du Mac empeche la reconnaissance du module son sous Windows.

Jai installé startup sound sous OSX et désactivé le son au démarrage. Ca ne change rien côté Win...

Je sèche.


----------



## chonchon84 (9 Octobre 2006)

Je possède egalement un imac 24 où j'ai installé windows pour traiter du son sous cubase.
Probleme: Ma carte son edirol FA 101 externe s'installe mais n'est pas proposée dans les choix de périphériques audio.
Il y a toujours la realtek qui s'impose et qui ne me donne pas le choix.
Je ne comprends pas etant donné que ma carte fonctionne tres bien sur mac os X et sur windows xp en solo.
Nb: lorsque j'ouvre cubase, malgré les pilotes de ma carte installés, il me dit qu'aucune sortie audio n'est identifiable...

Help, parce que là ça me dépasse...


----------



## yateich (10 Octobre 2006)

oumledauphin a dit:


> Hello tout le monde, j'ai installé boot camp puis wndows, install sans problémes...
> Aprés installation du cd des drivers gravé par boot camp, install sans blémes de la cart e graphique, airport et sonsorts...
> Mais (et oui uil y a un mais) aucun son à l'horizon !!! La carte son ne semble pas être reconnue, quelqu'un a t'il rencontré ce probléme ????
> 
> ...



hello

bah moi , j'ai le meme probleme sauf que c'est avec parallel


----------



## xlr8 (14 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pour ma part &#233;galement r&#233;ussi &#224; activer le son sous windows sur mon macbook, mais ce ne fut vraiment pas simple. J'ai d&#233;taill&#233; la m&#233;thode sur mon blog http://ozmoz.be/blog/index.php?2006/10/14/280-macbook-le-portable-parfait-d-apple

En gros ca ressemble fort &#224; ce qui a &#233;t&#233; expliqu&#233; ici mais avec quelques variations quand m&#234;me. J'ai d'abord fait reconnaitre manuellement les p&#233;riph&#233;riques inconnus de la carte son puis le pci device. Le tout est de choisir les propositions de windows dans le bon ordre et au bon moment. C'est vraiment un test de toutes les combinaisons possibles...


----------



## binch2005 (25 Novembre 2006)

Voila je viens d installer windows xp pro sur mon macbook pro, tout marche niquel, sauf le son... Quand je vais dans panneau de configuration/ son, les options son grisé, il n'y a rien d'installé, et aucun moyen de choisir un option... J'ai essayer de relancé l installation des drivers mac, mais xp n ouvre plus le cd..??? 

Autre problème, je viens d installer half life 2, et quand je le lance, il démarre normalement, m affiche chargement, puis apres un moment se coupe et reviens sur le bureau...

Merci d'avance de votre aide à tous.
Binch.


----------



## Ppito86 (31 Décembre 2006)

binch2005 a dit:


> Voila je viens d installer windows xp pro sur mon macbook pro, tout marche niquel, sauf le son... Quand je vais dans panneau de configuration/ son, les options son grisé, il n'y a rien d'installé, et aucun moyen de choisir un option... J'ai essayer de relancé l installation des drivers mac, mais xp n ouvre plus le cd..???
> 
> Autre problème, je viens d installer half life 2, et quand je le lance, il démarre normalement, m affiche chargement, puis apres un moment se coupe et reviens sur le bureau...
> 
> ...



A tu essaye de faire la manip que Jorus35 a donne (dernier post de la page 1) ? Normalement ca fonctionne.


----------



## Sebcormo (16 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
bon j'ai cherché en vitesse, mais j'ai rien trouvé alors je vous demande ...  
voilà, j'ai installé Bootcamp (derniere version dispo sur le site apple) puis fais tout le necessaire pour installer Windows XP sur mon macbook tout neuf de y'a 10 jours...
tous s'est passé a merveille, sauf que j'ai des periphériques qui ne fonctionne pas : PCI device . pour le moment ce n'est pas tres grave puisque tous les logiciels que je dois utiliser sur XP marche sans probleme.
par contre je me retrouve avec un probleme plus important. je n'ai pas de son, et apparemment rien n'est installé !!!
avez vous eu deja ce probleme ?!!
c'est qd meme embetant ... :mouais: 

Merci de m'aider
Seb

PS: y'a t il  un raccourci pour le clic droit ? je vais chercher sur le forum, dois bien y a voir un topic


----------



## Tarul (16 Janvier 2007)

Sebcormo a dit:


> bonjour,
> bon j'ai cherché en vitesse, mais j'ai rien trouvé alors je vous demande ...
> voilà, j'ai installé Bootcamp (derniere version dispo sur le site apple) puis fais tout le necessaire pour installer Windows XP sur mon macbook tout neuf de y'a 10 jours...
> tous s'est passé a merveille, sauf que j'ai des periphériques qui ne fonctionne pas : PCI device . pour le moment ce n'est pas tres grave puisque tous les logiciels que je dois utiliser sur XP marche sans probleme.
> ...


si tu as installé les driver d'apple,
il suffit d'aller dans les program files, il y a un répertoire ou il a tous les drivers que l'on peut réutilisé. L'emplacement exacte est indiqué dans d'autres postes d'ici même.


----------



## Sebcormo (16 Janvier 2007)

ce qui est bizarre c'est que dans mon gestionnaire de periphérique dans la partie controlleurs audio, video tout parait normale, mais qd je vais dans demmarrer panneau de configuration , son , onglet audio, je n'ai rien d'installé, nada ... pas normale ca ...
est-ce que ca viendrait de mon PCI device mal installé ??


----------



## Sebcormo (17 Janvier 2007)

yes ca marche

effectivement un dossier driver for windob est dispo dans les programmes files
merci pour la piste ... et bonne nuit


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2007)

:modo: Il y a un sujet unique unique épinglé en haut de ce forum et dédié à ce type de question. Merci de l'utiliser à l'avenir.


----------



## choumesse (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voila, j'ai installé bootcamp sur mon MBP puis win xp sp2 tt nickel, et je runnais windows sans problème (enfin pas plus que d'habitude ac n'importe kel windaube), et avec le son en +. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui je démarre windows et là, plus de son !!!!!

Alor je cherche sur le forum et je trouve la méthode de jorus35.

J'ai donc suivi les instructions, et kan je fai "update driver", il me di "cannot install this hardware". Donc que faire, sachant que j'ai bien fait ce ki est di précédemment... Mais ce qui me troue vraiment le c.. , c que le son marchait et tt a cou a une autre ouverture de session, que dalle...


----------



## Vicbus (21 Janvier 2007)

Moi, pas de son, mais le pire c'est que je n'ai même pas réussi à installer les drivers!


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

choumesse a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Alors voila, j'ai installé bootcamp sur mon MBP puis win xp sp2 tt nickel, et je runnais windows sans problème (enfin pas plus que d'habitude ac n'importe kel windaube), et avec le son en +. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui je démarre windows et là, plus de son !!!!!
> 
> ...



sous mac os X, tu as le son?

si oui, regarde dans le gestionnaire de périphérique si tu vois la carte son. et ce qu'il te dit.


----------



## choumesse (21 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> sous mac os X, tu as le son?
> 
> si oui, regarde dans le gestionnaire de périphérique si tu vois la carte son. et ce qu'il te dit.


 
Oui j'ai le son sous osX.

Et dans le panneau de configuration => son et audio, il me di "pas de périf. audio".

Et dans le gestionnaire de de périf., g le "PCI device" dans la rubrique "autres périf." et qd je fai la mise a jour, g une fenetre qui s'ouvre et qui me di si je veu me conecté a windows update, j'ai essayé ttes lé proposition et j'ai tjs "cannot install this device"
Et en dessous de PCI device, g un unknown device, mai ça me fai la meme chose.

Mais coment ça se fait que j'ai plus de son come ça, du jour au lendemain ???? Pourtant j'ai rien fait de spécial...

D'autant plus que j'avais déjà installé bootcamp, ça marchait bien, et avec le son. J'ai désinstallé car j'avais besoin de + de place à cause des applications dont je me sers. Tout marchait, jusqu'à ce matin. Et même si le son a disparu come ça, je doute k'il revienne de la meme manière. Sinon la manière barbare, mais souvent efficace serait de désinstallé et de rinstallé ma partition xp, mais bon ça me fai ch... de perdre du tps à cause de ça.


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

Tu sais windows finit toujours par faire des choses que l'on comprends pas. il y a surment une raison, mais pas facile &#224; trouve.

fait une d&#233;sinstallation du p&#233;riph&#233;rique dans le gestionnaire et tente de r&#233;installer le driver du son. cela peut fonctionner.


----------



## choumesse (21 Janvier 2007)

Bon j'ai cherché un peu sur différents forums et toujours en suivant la méthode de jorus35, il semblerait qu'il faille avoir le fichier hdaubus.sys, situé dans le dossier c:\windows\system32\drivers (normalement il y est) et en fait donner son emplacement lors de la mise à jour du driver du "PCI device". Et il paraît que ça marche.
Mais chez moi il dit que l'emplacement est pas bon, ou un truc dans le genre.

Donc voilà, si ça peut aider quelqu'un...


----------



## clmoudet (22 Janvier 2007)

Désolé si la réponse à ma question est dans un des innombrables messages sur le sujet; je ne les ai pas tous lus !
Pas eu jusqu'ici de problème de son avec le MacBook Pro, OS10.4.8, boot camp et Windows XP pro. Je viens de mettre en service un module son externe M-Audio FireWire 410. RAS avec OSX. Le driver s'installe aussi facilement sur Windows XP mais n'apparaît pas dans le menu son/audio; je n'ai que SigmaTel. Comment faire apparaître cette sortie son ? Aucun problème avec un vrai PC. 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une description de ce qu'il faut faire avec Boot camp ?


----------



## bingbang19 (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir a tous, moi je suivie la méthode de Tom sur son blog :  http://ozmoz.be/blog/index.php?post/2006/10/14/280-macbook-le-portable-parfait-d-apple

Moi aussi c'est marquer dans gestion de pérépherique : 2 périphériques inconnus et un "pci device inconnu".
  Par contre, je suivie tous les étapes, mais il y a des truc que je comprend pas :
  au début je bien trouve le patch, je installe, puis le problème arrive, quand il marque: 
  "dans le gestionnaires de périphériques, vous double-cliquez et vous allez dans l'onglet "pilote" puis "mettre à jour le pilote"." on parle qu'on doit double clic sur "pci device" ?
  Apres quand j'arrive a l'étape de sélection de pilote, je voit pas : "codecs audio standards ou un truc comme çà" j'ai : 4 différents fabriquant a gauche et a droit j'ai soit : Port jeu pour ESS (ou bien dans Intel : Controleur audio Inter ... AC'97)
  Voilà, je bien sur essaie tous les cas, mais rien ne marche, c'est mon cas quand je double clic sur PCI Device et je suit les instructions.
Pour les 2 périphériques inconnus, j'ai eux aucun problème, ça se bien passe.


Peut etre je doit desinstalle tous les perepherique audio et recommence a zero, car je installe pas mal de driver avant de trouve ce forum 

  J'espère que quelle qu'un va consulte ce site et comprendre mieux que moi, et m'aide svp  (l'explication est presque tous en bas)



    [FONT=&quot]Merci d'avance, Cordialement.[/FONT]


----------



## choumesse (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour bingbang19

Bon bin moi j'avais le même problème que quasiment tout le monde ici. J'ai trifouillé partout dans tous les patchs comme toi, et pareil il ne se passait rien.
La seule solution que j'ai trouvée, c'est suppression de ma partition windows, puis recréation d'un partition, puis réinstallation de windows, et ensuite j'ai récupéré le son, après avoir évidemment réinstallé les drivers mac.

Désolé, mais j'ai trouvé que ça... C'est simple, efficace, mais long, c'est là qu'est le problème...


----------



## bingbang19 (25 Janvier 2007)

Comment ta fait pour la suppression de partition windows, puis recréation d'un partition ?
Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2007)

bingbang19 a dit:


> Comment ta fait pour la suppression de partition windows, puis recréation d'un partition ?
> Merci



Il suffit d'utiliser l'assistant Bootcamp. Fin du hors sujet.


----------



## bingbang19 (25 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas du hors sujet...
Alors c'est que je fait depuis : Je telecharge boot camp 1.1.2 je me suis reboot sur OS, je lance la mis a jour, puis je reboot sur Windows, le son marche cool  
Mais le problème, ce matin je me connecte plus de son... Snifff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut que je recommence cette méthode a chaque fois je crois lol ^^


----------



## choumesse (25 Janvier 2007)

bingbang19 a dit:


> Alors c'est que je fait depuis : Je telecharge boot camp 1.1.2 je me suis reboot sur OS, je lance la mis a jour, puis je reboot sur Windows, le son marche cool
> Mais le problème, ce matin je me connecte plus de son... Snifff
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moi aussi j'avais le son, et du jour au lendemain, il a disparu. C'est rageant... Mais depuis que j'ai tout réinstallé, j'ai plus de problème.


----------



## bingbang19 (25 Janvier 2007)

choumesse a dit:


> Moi aussi j'avais le son, et du jour au lendemain, il a disparu. C'est rageant... Mais depuis que j'ai tout r&#233;install&#233;, j'ai plus de probl&#232;me.



Je voulait savoir boot camp tu le lance de OS ? 
Une fois que je le lance il fait une mis a jour puis rien :hein:
Tu peut d&#233;taille les &#233;tapes a faire, si ta le temps 

PS : c'est comme meme louche, de tous r&#233;installer a cause de &#231;a 
et mon DD de windows va &#234;tre formate ?


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2007)

bingbang19 a dit:


> Je voulait savoir boot camp tu le lance de OS ?
> Une fois que je le lance il fait une mis a jour puis rien :hein:
> Tu peut détaille les étapes a faire, si ta le temps
> 
> ...



:modo: Le sujet de ce fil c'est les problèmes de son sous Bootcamp, pas les problèmes d'installation de Bootcamp. Afin de conserver une certaine clarté à ce fil, merci de continuer par MP ou de poster tes questions dans un sujet sur l'installation de Bootcamp.


----------



## bingbang19 (27 Janvier 2007)

Bon en gros personne peut dire comment règle ce problème de son, a part tous réinstalle ...


----------



## Alfoo (1 Février 2007)

Salut &#224; tous.
Je viens d'installer Parallels Build 3120, trial pour l'instant, je me tate pour l'acheter car c'est vraiment pratique pour certaines applis qui ne passent pas sous MAC.

N&#233;anmoins je ne l'acheterais pas tant que je n'aurais pas r&#233;solu ce probleme de son.
Je n'utilise pas BootCamp.

Pour r&#233;sumer, tous mes drivers sous XP avec Parallels fonctionnent. Aucun n'a de point d'exclamation. Le pilote audio est &#224; priori le Intel Audio quelquechose... Celui-ci est bien install&#233;, pas de conflit.
Tous mes r&#233;glages audio sont &#224; priori OK. (je suis sur XP depuis son d&#233;but  )

N&#233;anmoins, pas de son ?! 
Je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver d'autres drivers...
Enfin bref c'est la gal&#232;re. Que faire ? (qui sait la r&#233;ponse a peut-etre deja &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 


_c'est bon c'est d&#233;plac&#233;_


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Février 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous.
> * Je viens d'installer Parallels Build 3120*, trial pour l'instant, je me tate pour l'acheter car c'est vraiment pratique pour certaines applis qui ne passent pas sous MAC.
> 
> N&#233;anmoins je ne l'acheterais pas tant que je n'aurais pas r&#233;solu ce probleme de son.
> ...



:modo: Alors que fait ton message dans un sujet *consacr&#233; &#224; Bootcamp* ??? Merci de poster dans le fil consacr&#233; &#224; Parallels.


----------



## bingbang19 (1 Février 2007)

Savez vous si on peut contacte Apple France, pour ce problème de son ?


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Février 2007)

bingbang19 a dit:


> Savez vous si on peut contacte Apple France, pour ce problème de son ?



Non on ne p eut pas contacter Apple France. Comme le précise Apple Bootcamp est en Beta et n'est pas supporté. Tu peux toujours jeter un oeil sur les forums Apple consacrés à Bootcamp.


----------



## bingbang19 (2 Février 2007)

Il existe un forum comme ça en français ?


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2007)

bingbang19 a dit:


> Il existe un forum comme ça en français ?



Non pas de forums officiel en français chez Apple.


----------



## bingbang19 (3 Février 2007)

C'est ça leur politique, t'acheter un équipement chez eux, âpres tu peut tourné nul part pour avoir de l'aide...


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2007)

bingbang19 a dit:


> C'est &#231;a leur politique, t'acheter un &#233;quipement chez eux, &#226;pres tu peut tourn&#233; nul part pour avoir de l'aide...



Sauf qu'en l'occurence avant de t&#233;l&#233;charger Bootcamp Apple te pr&#233;cise bien qu'il s'agit d'une version Beta et qu'en tant que tel il n'y a pas de support... Faut pas exag&#233;rer quand m&#234;me 

Et pas d'amalgame STP on parle bien de support pour Bootcamp. Apple propose bien &#233;videmment le support de ses &#233;quipements comme tu dis via Apple Care...


----------



## Moïna (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'essayer de faire la manip indiquée. Mais cela n'a rien changé. Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce problème et peut-il me donner la solution ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Moïna (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire la manip indiquée, mais cela n'a rien changé, bien que Sigma Tel High Definition Audio CODEC se soit affiché dans "Contrôleurs audio, vidéo et jeu", et le point d'exclamation est toujours sur PCI Device.

Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus ? Ou quelqu'un a-t-il une autre solution ? Merci.


----------



## xlr8 (17 Février 2007)

Je viens de trouver une solution qui a fonctionn&#233; du premier coup pour mon macbook.

La m&#233;thode est toute simple : apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; votre windows et ensuite les drivers fournis par Apple. Mettez (ou laissez) votre cd d'installation de windows SP2 dans votre lecteur cd. 

Rendez-vous dans le panneau de configuration puis "syst&#232;me" puis faites un doble-clic sur le pci-device avec un point d'exclamation. Puis mettre &#224; jour le pilote. 

Si Windows vous propose de l'aide vous pouvez mettre "oui cette fois seulement" puis choisir l'option o&#249; il vous propose de chercher lui-m&#234;me apr&#232;s les drivers. Il va alors checker votre cd de windows et trouver le bon driver de la carte son comme un grand.

Je n'en croyais pas mes yeux, la solution &#233;tait si simple.


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Février 2007)

C'est effectivement la solution qui marche à tout les coups


----------



## soryt (26 Février 2007)

Nouveau dans ce forum , j'ai lu avec grand interet tout ce qui concerne le son.​Mon soucis a moi c'est que le son , car j'ai le son ;  est de tres mauvaise qualite . 
Grosse distortion et des ecretages permanents sur les hauts parleurs integres. Une fois installée une carte son (m-audio fire wire) le probleme se confirme avec encore plus de netteté . Les bruits produits à l'ecoute de musique mais surtout en jouant des sons aux synthes , ressemblent a des sons mal bouclés le fameux "loop" pour ceux qui conaissent. Je suis tres desappointé puisque j'ai mon Macbook depuis 72 heures et que je l'ai acheté pour faire de la musique nomade . Sur Mac aucun probleme de son apres avoir telecharge la toute derniere mise a jour des pilotes et firmware de la carte .
Il me semble que la plupart des utilisateurs de bootcamp dans ce forum ne parlent pas de ce probleme, J'en deduis que peut etre la qualité du son leur parait secondaire ou alors leur son est bon.
  Pour ma part je crains que le probleme ne vienne des pilotes de bootcamp "sigma tel audio" pour tout dire
    Quelqu'un a t'il une idée sur la question ?


----------



## yakyak (26 Février 2007)

J'ai moi aussi eu le problème de son avec Bootcamp, windows XP pro et Imac 20".
Voici comment j'ai pu résoudre e problème:
-allez dansC:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallShield et lancer KB888111xpsp2.
après l'installation, le son a fonctionné!    
et Voilà!


----------



## yakyak (26 Février 2007)

Lien en anglais pour résoudre le problème son pour imac Intel 20", windows XP2 pro et Bootcamp 1.12:
http://www.oreillynet.com/mac/blog/2006/11/advice_from_the_bootcamp_trenc.html


----------



## soryt (26 Février 2007)

Merci pour l'aide yakyak , en fait le fichier realtek en question est le meme que celui de sigma tel audio . Je l'ai malgré tout essayé mais le résultat est le meme.
     Si c'est juste pour ecouter de la musique on peut faire des choix qui rendent le son correct mais dans mon cas ; il s'agit de jouer du clavier .Donc hors des pilotes ASIO prevus sur tous les soft de musique , point de salut pour une question de latence, c'est à dire le temps que prend l'ordinateur pour faire sonner la note que l'on vient de jouer.
   Au dessus de 10 millisecondes on ne peut plus jouer normalement.
    Le probleme semble bien venir de l'interfaçage MAC PC donc boot camp.

   Si il y a d'autres idées je suis preneur et je vais de ce pas voir sur le lien Anglais


----------



## will42 (2 Mars 2007)

Si ça peut aider, je viens pour ma part de réinstaller le cd des drivers macintoch et apparement le problème de son est résolu !! Je n'ai par contre pas désinstallé la première "couche" des drivers apple. J'avais passé le cd une première fois puis je l'ai repassé une seconde fois et cette fois là à été la bonne...

ciao bonne chance


----------



## Myrvi (16 Mars 2007)

Bonjour a tous. 

De mon coté je suis devenu recemment l'heureux possesseur d'un macbookpro et j'ai aussi quelques problemes de son sous bootcamp 1.1.2. 
Cela se traduit notamment par de légers grésillement pendant certain jeux et le son standard utilisé par le panneau de configuration audio qui crépite a chaque changement de volume.
Sous mac je n'ai aucun soucis, j'ai essayé de reinstaller les drivers du CD pour l'instant cela n'a rien donné..mais effectivement il me reste un périphérique PCI non reconnu ( point d'interrogation jaune)

Si vous avez des idées ..je suis preneur 

merci d'avance ++


----------



## Myrvi (17 Mars 2007)

Plus précisement pour essayer de résoudre ce probleme de son qui crépite régulierement j'ai essayé d'installer le dernier périphérique PCI à l'aide du CD windows...ca n'a rien donné et j'ai aussi tenté d'utiliser des drivers intel  plus récent pour les cartes Sigmatel ( la version actuel proposé par Bootcamp 1.1.2 étant la suivante 5.10.5082.0 daté du 15/06/2006 )..mais rien donné non plus..

Du coup j'en suis arrivé à conclure que les drivers fourni par Bootcamp 1.1.2  sont pas encore tip top pour la config macbook pro (intel core duo "derniere generation") et qu'il ny a plus qu'a attendre une mise à jour...mais bon j'en suis pas plus sur que ca.

Donc ma question serait plutot: Y'a-t-il parmi vous des possesseurs de mac book pro intel core duo utilisant bootcamp 1.1.2 et n'ayant pas de probleme de son sous windows XP? et si c'est le cas avez vous eu besoin de bidouillé un pti peu?

merci pour votre aide

++


----------



## Tarul (17 Mars 2007)

Myrvi a dit:


> Plus pr&#233;cisement pour essayer de r&#233;soudre ce probleme de son qui cr&#233;pite r&#233;gulierement j'ai essay&#233; d'installer le dernier p&#233;riph&#233;rique PCI &#224; l'aide du CD windows...ca n'a rien donn&#233; et j'ai aussi tent&#233; d'utiliser des drivers intel  plus r&#233;cent pour les cartes Sigmatel ( la version actuel propos&#233; par Bootcamp 1.1.2 &#233;tant la suivante 5.10.5082.0 dat&#233; du 15/06/2006 )..mais rien donn&#233; non plus..
> 
> Du coup j'en suis arriv&#233; &#224; conclure que les drivers fourni par Bootcamp 1.1.2  sont pas encore tip top pour la config macbook pro (intel core duo "derniere generation") et qu'il ny a plus qu'a attendre une mise &#224; jour...mais bon j'en suis pas plus sur que ca.
> 
> ...



Cela remonte a plusieurs mois, mais je n'ai pas eut de probl&#232;me de son avec mon MBP C2D.


----------



## Myrvi (17 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse Tarul 

Pourrais tu juste me confirmer que tu utilises la meme version de Bootcamp...si c'est le cas il faudra definitivement que je me dirige vers une autre explication pour ces grésillements...


----------



## Tarul (18 Mars 2007)

Myrvi a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Tarul
> 
> Pourrais tu juste me confirmer que tu utilises la meme version de Bootcamp...si c'est le cas il faudra definitivement que je me dirige vers une autre explication pour ces grésillements...



Cela fait un moment que je n'ai pas essayé, laisse moi le temps de le réinstaller et je te dit le résultat.


----------



## soryt (20 Mars 2007)

Re salut

   Apres de longues heures a chercher sur internet, j'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum boot camp Apple.
    Le probleme venait d'un parasitage provoqué par une connection wireless ou blue tooth
 peu importe.
 La solution' du moins dans mon cas, desactiver les connections
   faire demarrer , puis config reseau et desactiver toutes les cnnections.
   Le probleme se regle en moins de 10 secondes.Si ça marche pour vous, essayez de reconnecter les connections reseau l'une apres l'autre pour savoir laquelle pose probleme.
    J'ai egalement telechargé un pilote pour remedier a ça "atheros ar-5008-6.0.2.75-9x2kxp.exe " ça devrait resoudre le probleme sans etre obligé de déconnecter les connections reseau .Je ne l'ai pas encore essayé.


   Maintenant je peux le dire le mac book remplace un vrai PC Plus le moindre crack sous 
window avec les instruments virtuels c'est aussi performant que mes Pentiums 4 à 3 Ghtz
   J'ai aussi appris que l'on pouvait n'utiliser qu'un des coeurs du duo au choix en cas de problemes de compatibilité avec certains softs


----------



## Myrvi (21 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ton Post Soryt.
Effectivement ca venait de la connection wi fi, je suis toujours connecté me serait pas venu à l'idée de tester ca.
J'ai retrouvé le post sur le forum bootcamp apple:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4160462&#4160462
ca propose plusieurs solutions pour les problemes de son..dont le mien
et telecharger le nouveau driver proposé par Soryt au lien suivant et jusqu'ici plus de soucis:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...CARDS/ATHEROS-ZIDAS-AR5008-Driver-60275.shtml
Voila pour les news. 
Merci pour l'effort Tarul et bonne continuation a tous 
++


----------



## Tarul (21 Mars 2007)

Myrvi a dit:


> Merci pour ton Post Soryt.
> Effectivement ca venait de la connection wi fi, je suis toujours connecté me serait pas venu à l'idée de tester ca.
> J'ai retrouvé le post sur le forum bootcamp apple:
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4160462&#4160462
> ...



j'ai tester Rise & fall sur winXP, aucun soucis sur le son, carte wifi non désactivé mais non relié à un réseau.


----------



## FunkyBearz (5 Mai 2007)

Oula, je m'&#233;tais carr&#233;ment tromp&#233; de topic, je voulais expos&#233; mon probl&#232;me de son ici :/

C'est tout simple, j'ai bootcamp avec XP SP2 install&#233; sur mon Macbook et je n'ai pas de son alors que les drivers sont install&#233;s.



 



Je vais quand m&#234;me lire toutes les pages au cas ou je trouve la solution.


----------



## FunkyBearz (8 Mai 2007)

FunkyBearz a dit:


> Oula, je m'étais carrément trompé de topic, je voulais exposé mon problème de son ici :/
> 
> C'est tout simple, j'ai bootcamp avec XP SP2 installé sur mon Macbook et je n'ai pas de son alors que les drivers sont installés.
> 
> ...



C'est bon, j'ai trouvé


----------



## maxxis (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait des nouvelles concernant ce soucis :

*"son qui gresille toutes les minutes, ce n'est pas realtek qui est en cause mais une interference wifi avec broadcom, il faut couper le wifi pour que ca s'arette"*

Je cherche sur tous le forums mais sans trouver....avez vous du neuf ??

D'avance merci

Maxxis


----------



## stephlegab (28 Mai 2007)

j ai install&#233; windows grace &#224; bootcamp, (malgr&#233; le topic consacr&#233; au probleme de son que j ai regard&#233; 50 fois, vu le nombre de pages c est assez ennuyeux) (driver sigmatel, realtek), je suis incapable de resoudre &#231;a. j ai franchement besoin de votre aide, je crois que je vais y laisser mes nerfs .    JE n AI toujours pas DE SON

je vous explique, j ai install&#233; les drivers d apple via le cd rom que grave bootcamp, je les ai install&#233;s pliusieurs fois,rien &#224; faire, j explore donc le cd pour installer moi meme les pilotes audio, windobe me sort qu il ne s agit pas des bons drivers pour ce materiel !!!!??? quant &#224; realtek il me sort qu il ne gere pas les drivers install&#233;s..... je re essaye d installer le driver de sigmatel, il me demande un cd d installation    !?  j ai r&#233; install&#233; le driver "carte reseau" comme l indique le point d exclamation sur la photo, et  comme l indique le topic, &#224; partir du cd dXP, rien &#224; faire, &#224; partir du cd des drivers apple, rien &#224; faire.je suis all&#233; sur le site de driver de broadcom, j ai trouv&#233; le driver, je l installe, rien &#224; faire, toujours ce point d exclamation. alors la je suis un peu paum&#233;, existe il une solution pour mon probleme ? si oui laquelle ? me preconisez vous de tout re installer ? 

voici une photo du gestionnaire de materiel, (desol&#233; pour la qualit&#233;, je ne trouvais pas la touche "impression ecran")





  merci d avance pour votre aide


----------



## moonwalk9r (30 Mai 2007)

Quel win, quel mac ?


----------



## bochi (30 Mai 2007)

je viens d'installer xp sur mon macbook pro 1.83ghz et le son ne fonctionne pas pourtant le drivers sigmatel et bien installer par contre quand je branche un ecouteur ou une baffe la j'entand le bruit merci de me donner une solution pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeas


----------



## anneee (30 Mai 2007)

tu aurais fait une petite recherche, tu te serais aperçu qu'il y avait un sujet unique sur les problèmes de son par bootcamp(en haut du forum windows sur mac)

tu trouveras très certainement la solution à ton problème en prenant cinq minutes pour lire ce fil

bonne recherche


----------



## Tarul (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Comme l'a dit anneee, le topic est unique est l&#224; pour regrouper les postes sur un m&#234;me sujet. C'est pour entre autre faciliter la recherche.

J'envoie ton fil dans le poste unique.


Voici quelques pistes de solutions :
-Utiliser le cd de vista lorsqu'on utilise un windows Vista et pas un cd XP. Ne tiens pas compte de cette piste si tu as fait une faute de frappe.

-Supprimer le driver, red&#233;marrer et r&#233;installer celui que le driver d'apple qui est d&#233;zipp&#233; dans le dossier program files.

Enfin, il ne faut pas oublier que bootcamp et ces drivers sont en *beta*, plus encore lorsque l'on est sur vista. Les dysfonctionnements sont encore possible.

Pour le mapping de la touche "impr ecran", le sujet a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;.


----------



## stephlegab (31 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici quelques pistes de solutions :
> -Utiliser le cd de vista lorsqu'on utilise un windows Vista et pas un cd XP. Ne tiens pas compte de cette piste si tu as fait une faute de frappe.
> ...






moonwalk9r a dit:


> Quel win, quel mac ?



 je n utilise pas vista mais xp sp2 avec apparence de vista, je considere que vista n est pas compatible avec les jeux (trop de securité, impossibilié de craker). je vais suivre tes conseils Tarul , et je vais tout desinstaller le cas echeant, de toute maniere bootcamp est en version beta, j attendrai la version definitive.  
je vous tiendrai au courant si ca fonctionne, merci


----------



## Tarul (31 Mai 2007)

stephlegab a dit:


> je n utilise pas vista mais xp sp2 avec apparence de vista, je considere que vista n est pas compatible avec les jeux (trop de securité, impossibilié de craker). je vais suivre tes conseils Tarul , et je vais tout desinstaller le cas echeant, de toute maniere bootcamp est en version beta, j attendrai la version definitive.
> je vous tiendrai au courant si ca fonctionne, merci



Dans ce cas, je soupçonne ton pack de thème d'avoir mis plus le souck. En tout cas, ayant un mbp, un XP SP2 fonctionne sans soucis si il n'est pas customisé avec un pack de ce genre.


----------



## CERDAN (26 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, je poste dans cette discussion bien assez longue en r&#233;ponses mais pas assez &#224; mon gout.

Je viens d'installer bootcamp pour vista, et je voudrai installer le son, car il ne marche pas. 
J'ai un iMac (cf. signature) et je voudrais utiliser les hauts parleurs int&#233;gr&#233;s. 

merci


----------



## CERDAN (27 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous, je poste dans cette discussion bien assez longue en r&#233;ponses mais pas assez &#224; mon gout.
> 
> Je viens d'installer bootcamp pour vista, et je voudrai installer le son, car il ne marche pas.
> J'ai un iMac (cf. signature) et je voudrais utiliser les hauts parleurs int&#233;gr&#233;s.
> ...


 
Personne   , j'ai graver le cd de gestionnaires Mac pour Windowd avec Bootcamp, je fais quoi maintenant ?

edit: c'est bon, j'ai install&#233; bootcamp sur vista et ca remarche, mais c'est compliqu&#233; pour mettre le clavier et la souris ans fil !!!


----------



## Tarul (27 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Personne   , j'ai graver le cd de gestionnaires Mac pour Windowd avec Bootcamp, je fais quoi maintenant ?
> 
> edit: c'est bon, j'ai installé bootcamp sur vista et ca remarche, mais c'est compliqué pour mettre le clavier et la souris ans fil !!!



Tu es bien en bootcamp 1.3? Car pas mal de problèmes ont été résolu pour Vista dans cette version


----------



## CERDAN (28 Juin 2007)

ouibootcamp 1,3, mais apr&#232;s installation , tout est parfait.


----------



## papichou (12 Juillet 2007)

j'ai essaye une solutionj'ai mis le cd de windows dans le lecteurca ma installer le logicie sig ma telj'ai un perpherique audio qui ne marche pasje ne comprend + tout est normal


----------



## papichou (13 Juillet 2007)

bonjour a tousj'avait un probleme avec bootcamp je n'arrivait pas avoir le sonresolu ca marche merci a 86pipitoc'est lui qui ma donner l'idee j'ai desistaller tous les logiciel bootcamp et je les ai reinstalleca marche j'ai le son c'est bien sigmatelq'il faut bonne ournee a tous


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Juillet 2007)

papichou a dit:


> j'ai essaye une solutionj'ai mis le cd de windows dans le lecteurca ma installer le logicie sig ma telj'ai un perpherique audio qui ne marche pasje ne comprend + tout est normal





papichou a dit:


> bonjour a tousj'avait un probleme avec bootcamp je n'arrivait pas avoir le sonresolu ca marche merci a 86pipitoc'est lui qui ma donner l'idee j'ai desistaller tous les logiciel bootcamp et je les ai reinstalleca marche j'ai le son c'est bien sigmatelq'il faut bonne ournee a tous




:modo: Merci de te relire et de soigner l'&#233;criture de tes messages par respect pour ceux qui te liront d'une part et aussi parce que ton probl&#232;me peut concerner quelqu'un d'autre. Dans l'&#233;tat actuel il est impossible de retrouver ton message avec le moteur de recherche. La prochaine fois je supprime.


----------



## jopou79 (14 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai le même problème que beaucoup de bootcampeurs (j'invente le mot, lol)
Pas de son, pas de périph installé, mais plus encore pas de carte graphique reconnue

Je précise que j'ai le dernier macbook pro 2.2 avec geforce 8600M GT 128.

J'ai pourtant bien installé le cd gravé pour bootcamp

J'ai essayé de lancer les installations du cd pour le son et le graphisme de façon indépendante pour voir, voila ce que ca donne:

Quand je lance l'instal de la carte graphique on me met: *Le programme d'instal n'a pas pu localiser de pilotes compatibles avec le matériel*

Quand je lance l'instal de sigmatel: *périph non détecté

Dans gestionnaire de périph, voila ce qui est noté dans ce qui n'est pas reconnu:
built-in isight
controleur ethernet
controleur vidéo

*


----------



## jopou79 (15 Juillet 2007)

résolu, j'avais pas téléchargé la dernière version sortie pour les nouveaux macbook pro

Quel âne


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juillet 2007)

jopou79 a dit:


> résolu, j'avais pas téléchargé la dernière version sortie pour les nouveaux macbook pro
> 
> Quel âne


----------



## maxxis (11 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

 je possède un imac core 2 duo 20' avec 1 giga de Ram, n'avez vous pas des problèmes d'interférences au niveau du son lorsque vous regardez un Divx ou écoutez un MP3 avec Vista sous Bootcamp (1.4) ?

 Je pense que ce problème est un soucis dû au wifi, lorsque le carte wifi est désactivée, plus de soucis.

 Merci de me faire part de vos expériences similaires ou solutions.

 Maxxis


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2007)

tu as essayé en réinstallant les drivers ?


----------



## maxxis (11 Août 2007)

Oui, mais rien y fait, j'ai déjà ce soucis avec la première version de bootcamp et jusqu'à la 1.4 y compris.

J'avais vu sur le forum que quelqu'un indiquait que cela était dû à un problème d'interférence entre wifi et le son, que lorqu'on désactive le wifi cela ne cause plus d'interférence et c'est exact.

J'ai peutêtre un soucis au niveau du driver de la carte wifi ?

Quelqu'un a t il le même soucis que moi avec cette configuration ?
(Mac core 2 duo 2,16 GHZ)

Merci


----------



## bloutz (12 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment essayé d'installer Windows XP pro SP2 sur mon MacBook Pro C2D 2.2Ghz, 2Go de ram, 8600 mGT.

J'ai créé le CD de drivers avec BootCamp 1.4, créé ma partition en FAT32, installé Windows... Jusque là pas de problème. J'insère ensuite le CD de drivers. Et l'assistant de Windows démarre me disant qu'il faudrait installé les drivers pour :
Audio device on High Definition Audio Bus.

Je me dis que c'est peut être une erreur dans la gravure du CD de BootCamp, je lance donc l'explorer, voit que le driver SigmaTel est bien la.. Je lance le fichier .exe pour XP, pour finalement avoir que comme message: Périphérique non détécté.

Je tiens à signaler que cela est d'autant plus bizarre sachant qu'une de mes cnnaissances à installer également une version de Windows XP (pas pro) sur son MacBook Pro 2.16Ghz, ATI X1600 et qu'il n'a pas eu ce problème de son...

Toute proposition sera la bienvenue... Faire tourner un jeu sans son c'est pas top..
Merci


----------



## maxxis (12 Août 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

personne n'a donc de soucis similaires ???!!!



Quelqu'un peut il m'en faire part ?

Merci à tous, je me sens seul sur ce coup là.

Maxxis


----------



## Kiwi31 (12 Août 2007)

Bonjour Maxxis
J'ai constaté ce problème sur la même configuration que la tienne. Lorsque j'ai essayé d'écouter les morceaux de musique livrés avec WMP, le son semblait subir des interférences accompagnées d'une baisse de volume, le temps de quelques secondes puis revenait à la normale.
Je ne m'en suis pas soucié dans le sens ou je n'utiliserai pas vista pour le media center, mais si on peut y remedier, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## maxxis (12 Août 2007)

Merci à toi Kiwi,

ce problème est persistant et n'est pas qu'avec Windows media player, VLC, Itunes aussi.

Quelqu'un d'autre a t il eu ce soucis et a t il trouvé la solution ?

Merci


----------



## Tarul (12 Août 2007)

bloutz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai récemment essayé d'installer Windows XP pro SP2 sur mon MacBook Pro C2D 2.2Ghz, 2Go de ram, 8600 mGT.
> 
> ...



Regraves ton cd de Driver, il y a peut être eut un problème.
 lors de la gravure précédente.

sinon, tu peux explorer le paquet de bootcamp pour trouver les exe des drivers.


----------



## mon_grain_de_sel (12 Août 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre faire un tour chez* Intel * pour tenter une mise &#224; jour du pilote (driver ;-) Sigmatel ? Pour MBP, je ne sais pas, je roule en Mini  Est-ce que le mat&#233;riel indique Sigmatel 92XX pour la partie audio dans Windows XP ?

Sur wiki.onmac.net , je ne sais pas de quand date cette info mais le renvoi *5* en bas de page mentionne ceci concernant le pilote de son pour MBP: 
_Confirmed working, but only through headphone/line out port. No internal speakers. USB Audio devices work._ D'apr&#232;s le lien chez Intel, cel&#224; s'appliquait au fichier 5-1.10.4866_XP32_XP64_MCE_2K_V6.EXE qui est diff&#233;rent de celui ci-haut * Intel * 

Si &#231;a peut aider mais comme je n'ai pas le mat&#233;riel pour tester... 

ps: Pour info, j'ai jet&#233; un oeil sur la version du pilote SigmaTel sous XP de mon Mini fourni avec Bootcamp 1.4 est &#231;a indique 5.10.5185


----------



## bloutz (12 Août 2007)

Rebonjour à tous!

Finalement j'ai formater, installer le windows XP familliale que j'avais sur mon PC et finalement le son marche... Encore un mystère de Windows que la vie ne saura expliquer... Par contre c'est une version OEM... Donc pour l'activation sur internet c'est mort et vive le reformatage tous les 30 jours... 

Merci quand même pour les solutions proposées


----------



## EtienneMacBook (17 Août 2007)

Bonjour bonjour, j'ai enfin réussi à mettre du son sur mon MB grace à ce fil mais je ne peux pas commander le son avec F4 et F5 comme le dit l'aide bootcamp en faisant fn... une manip que j'aurais ratée ? un message du fil que je n'aurais pas vu ? merci de votre aide !


----------



## bloutz (18 Août 2007)

Sur MacBook Pro, je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser la touche Fn, pour régler le son. Appuyer sur F4 et F5 suffit. Je peux également le régler avec l'Apple Remote. Tout tourne bien... pour l'instant. 

Je ne pense pourtant pas qu'il y ait de différence quelque soit le hardware utilisé. Essaye peut être de réinstaller les drivers.


----------



## VoltX (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai install&#233; r&#233;cement bootcamp sur mon *mac book pro (17" core duo)*
mais le *son ne fonctionne pas*, apparement les *drivers* du cd grav&#233; avec 
bootcamp ne sont* pas compatible* avec windows XP , j'ai essayer d'aller
telecharger des drivers chez Realtek mais ils ne fonctionnent pas non plus,
m&#234;me en forcant windows &#224; installer les drivers.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

merci.

Direction le sujet unique consacr&#233; &#224; ces questions en haut du forum :mouais:


----------



## VoltX (5 Septembre 2007)

Jorus35 a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs,
> j'ai mon MBP depuis hier et j'ai installé Bootcamp et win LSD3.5 aujourd'hui sur mon mac... J'ai eu le même problème que vous et après une petite heure de recherche, je viens de vous trouver la solution, elle est tout con mais elle marche....
> 
> préalable:
> ...


 

Genial ! ca a marché pour moi ! merci !!! ENFIN DU SON


----------



## gauthierserkyn (12 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Alors voilà, je possède un Imac 20" et j'ai installé il y a peu Bootcamp 1.4 avec windows Vista. Tout est nickel excepté le son. j'ai des grésillement toutes les 2-3 minutes lorsque j'écoute de la musique. Ma carte son est une SigmaTel et j'ai lu dans plusieurs forum que le problème pouvait être lié au driver de la carte son ou même à celui de la carte wifi (dans mon cas, une Broadcom). Lorsque ma connection wifi est désactivée, plus de problème de son

j'ai mis tous les pilotes à jour (site, cd pilotes boootcamp, pilotes vista...) Rien ne marche  

Pourriez vous m'aider svp? Peut-être que les pilotes trouver ça et là n'étaient pas les bons mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment résoudre le problème. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## zepelin57 (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur le nouvel iMac 24, il y un autre problème de sons, avec ou dans wifi/bluetooth activé. Un chuintement désagréable, même avec la màj du drivers HD Realtek.

Donc cela s'améliore un peu (plus de coupure toutes les 2/3 minutes comme avec les anciens 24 blanc), mais reste un petit bruit pas sympa !

A+


----------



## glux (19 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout marchait très bien avec mon MacBookPro avant dernière génération et mon windows vitaminé à boot camp dernière version et puis un jour...

Plus de son ni par les enceintes ni par le casque. Le volume est controlable mais rien (tout marche sous mac Os).

J'ai essayé avec le cd boot camp de réparer puis j'ai enlevé et réinstallé tous les drivers mac mais rien n'y fait.

Le plus drôle c'est que j'ai du son (controlable à la souris mais pas au clavier) juste après la réparation ou la réinstallation des drivers et avant le redémarrage de windows. Et après plus rien. ????

Que faire sans avoir à tout réinstaller windows?

Merci d'avance pour vos infos.

Direction le sujet UNIQUE en haut de ce forum...

Voila j'ai tenté un truc qui a marché chez moi : je suis allé dans le dossier de sygmatel dans le dossier programmes et j'ai lançé le set up .exe.

L'installation s'est réalisé et m'a rendu le son dans mon portable !

Par contre je ne peux plus controler le niveau du son avec le clavier. Tant pis.

Bon courage.

Le soucis avec ma solution c'est qu'elle doit etre appliquée a chaque redemarrage sous windows...

Je viens de m'apercevoir q'un élément nommé SigmatelSysTrayApp est jugé non valide (par Revouninstaller) au démarrage. Est-ce une piste ?

il doit y avoir un conflit entre les drivers mac et ceux pour windows.

Je suis allé sur le site station-drivers.com pour récupérer un driver sigmatel. J'ai pioché un peu au pif car l'intitulé des drivers trouvé n'est pas exactement celui du dossier sigmatel il y a HD en plus...
j'ai téléchargé pour XP. J'ai décompressé et j'ai installé.
A la fin je n'avais pas de son comme avec l'exe de boot camp et plus de controle donc encore pire qu'avant. D'autant que j'ai essayé de lancer le set-up exe du dossier sigmatel ce qui fut impossible car une erreur était détecté. Super.
Donc j'ai refais une réparation avec le cd bootcamp. Puis j'ai redémarré...
Et là miracle : le son fonctionne et il est controlable par le clavier. Je ne comprends pas.
Sauf que j'ai été voir du côté des logiciels lancés au démarrage (toujours avec revo uninstaller) et que là le fameux fichier sigmatelsystrayapp qui était non valide est à présent bien valide car démarré !
C'est donc ce fichier qui était défectueux que boot camp ne réparait pas (je lai fait plein de fois) mais qui a du l'être par le driver que j'ai telechargé un peu au pif... enfin je pense.
Voilà une piste peut-etre pour d'autres personnes comme moi qui galère sous windows.


----------



## LedZeFred (2 Octobre 2007)

xlr8 a dit:


> Je viens de trouver une solution qui a fonctionné du premier coup pour mon macbook.
> 
> La méthode est toute simple : après avoir installé votre windows et ensuite les drivers fournis par Apple. Mettez (ou laissez) votre cd d'installation de windows SP2 dans votre lecteur cd.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je confirme que cette solution à parfaitement fonctionné pour moi, j'ai maintenant le son et le contrôle avec le clavier


----------



## Injail (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjours à tous,
mon problème: le micro de mon casque/micro ne marche pas.
Ce n'est pas un problème de micro étant donnée qu'il est neuf et que j'en ai éssayé 2.

Donc, je me demande si c'est un problème de pilot? 
Je n'ai pas envi de financer un casque/micro  USB à 50eu.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Grichka (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci avec le son sous windows.

J'ai win xp installé, et le son est comme "enfermé" ou "étouffé", je sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, un peu comme si la musique se jouer dans une piece et que nous nous etions dans une autre, c'est pas très nette comme son en somme.

Le hic, c'est que quand je branche des écouteurs, ca marche très bien, le son est nikel.
Sous leopard, le son est nikel aussi.

Les pilotes installé sont ceux du bootcamp de leopard.

J'ai essayé de faire divers réglage de son, mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai un mac alu 24" 2,8ghz.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance ! ;-)

P.S : Quand j'ai installé windows, puis le driver de bootcamp, je n'ai pas eu de son de suite. J'ai du faire la manip indiquée dans ce topic, à savoir aller dans le gestionnaire de périphérique et mettre moi même le driver à jour. Peut être y a t-il un rapport !


----------



## biggs31 (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Même problème de qualité de son depuis XP, c'est flagrant avec les musiques de démarrage et d'extinction de Windows, il y a comme un souffle à la fin du son. Et pareil avec des hauts-parleurs externes, cela ne se pose pas !

C'est sur un iMac alu 2,4Ghz 20".

Par contre, je n'ai pas eu de manip à faire pour avoir le son, tout marchait bien dès le début.


Etrange ...


----------



## rulian (17 Décembre 2007)

Avec mon iMac alu 2.4ghz avec Vista, j'ai du son, mais j'ai un grésillement léger en permanence qui sort des enceintes. Ce probleme disparait si je branche des ecouteurs, et evidemment, aucun soucis sous Tiger ou Leopard.
Mes drivers sont a jour "qu'y me dit l'otre".

Mais ca ressemble bel et bien a un soucis de drivers, car materiellement, mes enceintes sont nickel puisqu'elles marchent sans soucis sous tiger.


----------



## caporalhart (19 Décembre 2007)

exactement le même problème : le son est étouffé pour moi aussi, comme lorsqu'on écoute de la musique sur un téléphone portable (son de mauvaise qualité)


----------



## cris.tobal (24 Décembre 2007)

pareil, le ? sur le device audio.
J'ai trouve dans le cd des drives mac Drivers D:\Drivers\IDT SigmaTel\SigmaTelXPSetup.exe 

et hop j'ai eu le son ... va comprendre charles


----------



## maxhim (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer bootcamp avec léopard, j'ai installer Win XP pro SP2 sur mon iMac Aluminium 20'' (leopard) 2,4 ghz, 1go de Ram.......   Un peu comme la pluspart d'entre nous, le son ne fonctionne pas...

J'ai regarder le truc que vous appellez Sigmatel...  je ne comprend pas? Quesque c'est ? Comment puis-je arranger le son sur mon Imac windows...  Merci!


----------



## iLee (24 Février 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai trouvé une solution qui marche visiblement pas que pour moi. 

Je suis sur un Macbook Pro, Bootcamp installer à partir de l'installer de Leopard. 
J'ai installé Windows XP SP3 dont la carte son n'était pas reconnue (j'avais le petit point d'intérrogation sur le PCI DEVICE) 

Bref sur un thread du Support d'Apple j'ai trouvé une petite application : 

http://files.filefront.com/kb835221exe/;9494950;/fileinfo.html

Je l'ai lancé et une fois l'install  terminée, j'ai u du son comme par magie. 

J'espère que ca pourra aider certains...


----------



## x-man (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjours,

J'ai installé XP pro il y a quelques jours.
Au final, j'ai eu les même problèmes décrient précédemment (écho, artéfacts sonores, et tire de pistolet laser...).
*Et je viens de régler le problème avec la dernière version du driver Realtek HD.*


Trop bien ! mais j'aimerai savoir si le fait de prendre une autre version du driver, que celui fournit par Apple, n'a pas une conséquence ? (à par le fait que ça fonctionne mieux ;P)

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

lien pour les drivers Realtek HD -> ici


----------



## OLB (14 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous! J'ai installé tout bien comme il faut, très simple tout ça. mais au niveau du son ( j'ai une carte son dédier à la musique ) pas de son... les signaux entrent sur sur toutes sortes d'applications ( windows multi média...) mais rien ne sort des enceintes!!!
Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci d'avance


----------



## mocmoc (14 Mars 2008)

machine, os, etc...?
Si t ne précise pas on ne peu pas t'aider  
alors precise nous !


----------



## OLB (14 Mars 2008)

Carte son: M-Audio fire wire 410
Cubase sx3
IMac léopard


----------



## OLB (14 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous! Moi je n'ai eu aucun pb à part celui-ci: J'ai installé 1 carte son externe ( partition windows sue bootcamp) elle est reconnu, il y a meme des signaux ( multimédia, cubase...) mais aucun son ne sort des enceintes.
POURQUOI???? Alors que sur Mac osx, ça fonctionne très bien...
Merci d'avance


----------



## rolweb (15 Mars 2008)

Et pourquoi pas prendre Cubase LE direct en version Mac plus de souci 

Rolweb


----------



## OLB (16 Mars 2008)

Biensûr!  y a qua acheter, c'est la solution toute tracée  mais ça ne répond pas à ma question! je me suis fait censurer hier parce que ma question était déjà posée!!!!!
Mais si je n'ai pas la réponse à ma question, comment je fait pour avancer? alors on achète un mac ( ça coute la peau des fesses et pour ns remercier, ils nous censurent!!! BRAVO APPLE!)
Au fait, ils n'ya pas 1 seule personne qui à pu répondre à une seule de mes questions! C'est franchement nul!


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

OLB a dit:


> Biensûr!  y a qua acheter, c'est la solution toute tracée  mais ça ne répond pas à ma question! je me suis fait censurer hier parce que ma question était déjà posée!!!!!
> Mais si je n'ai pas la réponse à ma question, comment je fait pour avancer? alors on achète un mac ( ça coute la peau des fesses et pour ns remercier, ils nous censurent!!! BRAVO APPLE!)
> Au fait, ils n'ya pas 1 seule personne qui à pu répondre à une seule de mes questions! C'est franchement nul!



ah ta gueule :rateau: Mais t'as 14 ans ou t'es débile ? Bah revend ton mac, on s'en tape nous en fait tu sais


----------



## Tarul (16 Mars 2008)

OLB a dit:


> Biensûr!  y a qua acheter, c'est la solution toute tracée  mais ça ne répond pas à ma question! je me suis fait censurer hier parce que ma question était déjà posée!!!!!
> Mais si je n'ai pas la réponse à ma question, comment je fait pour avancer? alors on achète un mac ( ça coute la peau des fesses et pour ns remercier, ils nous censurent!!! BRAVO APPLE!)
> Au fait, ils n'ya pas 1 seule personne qui à pu répondre à une seule de mes questions! C'est franchement nul!



Le son lorsque tu n'utilises pas ta carte externe, fonctionne t-il?
Si oui, les drivers windows pour ta carte usb sont il à jour? Sinon, récupère la dernière version sur le site du constructeur.
Enfin, as-tu vérifier en détails la configuration du son lié à ta carte? (double-cliquer sur les haut-parleur qui se trouve à coté de l'horloge.)

PS : s'énerver n'apporte rien en général.


Petit rappel : Apple n'a rien à voir avec la modération du forum. Merci de ne pas confondre les deux entités.


----------



## daseb (28 Mars 2008)

Hello !

Pour ma part aucun réel soucis après installation de winXp sp2 sur mon Imac 24" allu.

  néanmoinsle son est pas vraiment au top en terme de qualité : il n'est pas super bien restitué, ca grésille...

Ce n'est pas très gênant lors de travaux sur windows ou de consultation sur le web, mais lorsque qu'on souhaite écouter ou visionner du contenu multimédia et que l'on veut profiter pleinement du son, c'est plus gênant...

je sais... je n'ai qu'a switcher sur OSX pour cela, mais quand meme, je me demandais si qqun à un son parfait après install de winxp via bootcamp ? et comment régler ce pb ?

thanx !

Seb


----------



## _HAL_ (29 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, moniMac alu 20" avecxp sp2 a aussi un chuintement mais uniquement du haut parleur gauche. De plus, dans le gestionnaire audio Realtek, les essais des haut parleurs fonctionnent parfaitement (pas de chuintement). Enfin tout est normal dans le gestionnaire de périphérique.

edit: j'ai installé les derniers drivers (voir post de x-man) et tout est bien​


----------



## daseb (29 Mars 2008)

yes ! j'ai fait la mise à jour du driver et ca roule ! son nikel !


----------



## danniboy (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je relance ce topic pour un problème mineur certe mais gênant.... J'ai donc windows sur mon mac, tout marche bien sauf le son qui grisille et cela seulement sur windows pas sur leopard .... J'ai essayé de mettre à jour le pilote son mais il est déja à sa dernière version.... c'est très gênant quand on joue  

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai petit problème avec Mon IMac  , j'ai installé Vista SP1 avec bootcamp et j'ai pris vmware sinon   , j'ai remarqué un truc en étant sous Win ou sous vmware j'arrive pas a avoir le son du micro integré 

Sur WLM par exemple j'ai réussi a mettre la cam mais pour le son pas moyen


----------



## MacDavid (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,



FunkyBearz a dit:


> C'est bon, j'ai trouvé




Hé bien... je serai très preneur de la solution ,-)
J'avoue être un peu perdu dans les explications données ici:

Toute l'installation via BootCam de Windows XP Service Pack 2 a fonctionné. Y compris les drivers BootCamp. 

Mais, mais... je n'ai aucun son. Dans Windws, i semble que le ériphérique soit inexistant 'il appArait en grisé)

Quels sont les drivers spéciaux à ajouter, et où sont ils?

Merci à tous


----------



## elrafo (3 Juin 2008)

soryt a dit:


> Re salut
> 
> Apres de longues heures a chercher sur internet, j'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum boot camp Apple.
> Le probleme venait d'un parasitage provoqué par une connection wireless ou blue tooth
> ...


 
Merci Tellement !! je vais essayer ca, je desesperais de pouvoir faire marcher mon FM8 et Cubase, tellement le son etait pourri...
pourtant avec un macbook pro dernier cri...


----------



## Narc0tics (19 Juin 2008)

Jorus35 a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs,
> j'ai mon MBP depuis hier et j'ai installé Bootcamp et win LSD3.5 aujourd'hui sur mon mac... J'ai eu le même problème que vous et après une petite heure de recherche, je viens de vous trouver la solution, elle est tout con mais elle marche....
> 
> préalable:
> ...


 
Le problème chez moi c'est que je n'arrive pas à accéder à c:/progam Files/Sigmatel/C-MajorAudio/HDAQFE/XPSP2/US. 
Dans C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio je n'ai qu'un dossier vide nommé WDM comment ce fait-ce??


----------



## Mac Flo (28 Juillet 2008)

Merci* Jorus 35* pour le tuyau çà à fonctionné impec. avec mon mac pro + windows xp 
Chapeau bas


----------



## azaroth (1 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un Imac24 avec win sp3 et bootcamp, j'ai essayé d'installer les derbiers pilotes Realtek mais mon son est toujours d'aussi mauvaise qualité, il n'y a pas d'aigu, c'est hper grave, du coup, pour les jeux, la zik et la vidéo, c'est vraiment dégueu.

Avez-vous une autre solution ? sinon, je ferai avec, tant pis.


----------



## Poupa1er (2 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens au secours d'un ou deux pôvres macuser's dans la panade .....
Car j'ai aujourd'hui du son....... depuis six mois que je cherchais, oufffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allons-y: Mac Alu 20" Intel   avec  XP sp2 , pour les autres je ne sais pas .....
Procédure celle de Jorus35, il est " Génial  " 

Sauf que lorsque quand ..... je suis allé dans la section périphérique :
Il yavait un point d'exclamation sur Realtech high def audio .....

la Solution:
aller sur Clubic chercher le Pilote HD Audio Realteh R1.98
le charger dans  :   c:/programme files/Sigmatel/C-MajorAudio/
puis lancer le fichier qui est un .exe ...
un installateur vous fait tout le boulot et ça marche !!!!!!!

J'en sais pas plus .....


----------



## benscheff (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour
Voila mon problême, j'ai un iMac alu 2.8GHz acheté il y a moins d'une semaine et j'ai installé windows xp pro dessus et je n'ai pas de son...

Mon problême vient du *Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus.
Il apparait avec un point d'exclamation dans le gestionnaire de peripheriques. J'ai essayé d'installer manuellement sigmatel à partir du dvd de leoapard et du site tousles drivers.com mais rien n'y fait, cela ouvre un message d'erreur: péripherique non detecté... et cela ne s'installe pas. 

Si vous avez des solution, merci de mes les donner
*

Bon,
J'ai l'impression d'avoir un peu avancé:
Maintenanant dans le gestionnaire de peripheriques au lieu d'avoir *Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus, *j'ai Sigma Tel high definition Audio CODEC.... mais il y a encore un point d'exclamation devant et quand je fait mettre à jour, il ne trouve toujours rien que ce soit sur le cd ou sur le disque (car j'ai telecharé le codec à part aussi)...

Voila aidez moi svp, cela ne fait que 1 journée que je cherche mais j'en ai deja marre , j'ai absolument besoin du son...


----------



## DeepDark (21 Août 2008)

benscheff a dit:


> Bonjour
> Voila mon problême, j'ai un iMac alu 2.8GHz acheté il y a moins d'une semaine et j'ai installé windows xp pro dessus et je n'ai pas de son...
> 
> Mon problême vient du *Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus.
> ...


Donc quand tu as installé les drivers à l'aide du disque 1, tout as bien fonctionné sauf le son qui ne marche pas?


----------



## benscheff (21 Août 2008)

Voila c'est ca j'ai installé tous les drivers du cd  de leopard sauf le sigma tel qui me met tout le temps aucun materiel reconnu et le realtek qui ne fait rien... Tout marche impeccable sauf le son... J'ai essayé de brancher mes enceintes (logitech) pour voir mais cela ne fonctionne pas: si vous avez une solution pour n'activer que la sortie ligne je suis preneur...

J'ai essayé avec tous les drivers realtek et sigmatel que j'ai trouvé sur le site touslesdrivers.com et sur le cd de leopard, mais rien n'y fait... Je suis vraiment perdu là, j'ai testé toutes les méthodes de ce fil et on dirait qu'il n'y a que chez moi que cela ne marche pas... et je ne voudrais pas reinstaller windows avec le mal que j'ai eu aà le faire


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Août 2008)

benscheff a dit:


> Voila c'est ca j'ai installé tous les drivers du cd  de leopard sauf le sigma tel qui me met tout le temps aucun materiel reconnu et le realtek qui ne fait rien... Tout marche impeccable sauf le son... J'ai essayé de brancher mes enceintes (logitech) pour voir mais cela ne fonctionne pas: si vous avez une solution pour n'activer que la sortie ligne je suis preneur...
> 
> J'ai essayé avec tous les drivers realtek et sigmatel que j'ai trouvé sur le site touslesdrivers.com et sur le cd de leopard, mais rien n'y fait... Je suis vraiment perdu là, j'ai testé toutes les méthodes de ce fil et on dirait qu'il n'y a que chez moi que cela ne marche pas... et je ne voudrais pas reinstaller windows avec le mal que j'ai eu aà le faire



Elle vient d'où ta version de Windows ?


----------



## benscheff (22 Août 2008)

C'est bon mon problème est résolu .

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je n'avais jamais essayé de n'installer que les drivers realtek...
J'ai donc télécharger les drivers les plus récents (le 2.1 il me semble) et j'ai redémarré.
j'ai ensuite fait mise à jour du pilote en choisissant comme cible non pas un cd mais le dossier realtek dans programme files, et là magie le pilote s'est -enfin- mis à jour...

J'ai donc le son sur la sortie ligne et sur les enceintes intégrées à mon iMac, par contre la telecommande ne marche pas, mais bon je m'en passerai .

J'ai ensuite retenté d'installer les pilotes sigma tel mais ils ne détectent toujours pas les materiel et bloquent avant la fin de l'installation... Un des grands mystères de windaube que même les ingenieurs de microsoft ne pourraient expliquer .

 @DarKOrange: Ce n'est pas un windows craqué si tu veut savoir, tu n'auras pas besoin d'appeler les hommes en noir de microsoft pour qu'ils viennent me chercher :rateau:.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Août 2008)

benscheff a dit:


> @DarKOrange: Ce n'est pas un windows craqué si tu veut savoir, tu n'auras pas besoin d'appeler les hommes en noir de microsoft pour qu'ils viennent me chercher :rateau:.



Pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton :mouais:. Savoir la provenance de Windows aide à résoudre pas mal de problèmes.


----------



## benscheff (22 Août 2008)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton :mouais:. Savoir la provenance de Windows aide à résoudre pas mal de problèmes.



Oui je sais que tu prends de ton temps pour m'aider et que les versions de windows craquées peuvent poser des problème (dejà que les versions officielles passent en force ) mais il ne fallait pas le prendre sur le ton du mépris ou je ne sais quoi c'était juste de l'humour... J'aurais peut être du remplacer le tirage de langue du smiley par un clin d'oeil ca aurait été mieux interprété. 
Désolé si je t'ai froissé ce n'était nullement mon intention, je me suis peut être un peu emporté par mon ardeur après avoir réussis à avoir du son qui sort de mes enceintes après 48h de recherches intensives sur le net et autant de redémarrages .


----------



## david.g (8 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,

comme le titre l'indique, je n'ai pas de "son" côté windows... j'ai pourtant installé les drivers mac donné avec bootcamp. (par contre les drivers ne sont pas tout récent, c'est un cd que j'avais gravé il y a qlq mois..)

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ça serait cool.

Merci d'avance

david


----------



## DeepDark (8 Septembre 2008)

Gravé? Pourquoi? Les drivers sont sur le DVD de Léopard...

Sinon ton bootcamp est à jour (2.1)?

Et pour finir il y a un sujet unique dédié aux problèmes de son sous bootcamp : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/sujet-unique-bootcamp-problemes-de-son-158854.html


----------



## david.g (8 Septembre 2008)

j'ai trouvé la solution qui est assez "simple", c'est de telecharger un drive son...car il était manquant dans le dossier programfile/sigmatel.

telecharger sur cubic, "pilote HD Realtek R 1.98" et l'installer dans programefile.


David


----------



## ice (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
toujours pas de son pour moi.

J'ai essayé toutes les manipulations décrites dans cette discussion, sans succès.
Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus sur le pourquoi du comment? Comment dois-je faire pour avoir du son sous Windows?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Septembre 2008)

Jorus35 a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs,
> j'ai mon MBP depuis hier et j'ai installé Bootcamp et win LSD3.5 aujourd'hui sur mon mac... J'ai eu le même problème que vous et après une petite heure de recherche, je viens de vous trouver la solution, elle est tout con mais elle marche....
> 
> préalable:
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai un ami qui possède un Imac Alu 24" (clavier alu) avec Windows Xp, me semble-t-il, et qui n'a pas de son, est-ce que la solution si dessus fonctionne avec ce genre de machine récente ?

Et le son ne serra accessible que par casque audio ?

Combien de temps*, si cela fonctionne, pour mettre en uvre la solution ?

* Comme cet ami tient un commerce c'est pour savoir combien de temps la machine ne pourra être utilisée.

Juste une précision, perso, moi et Windows je n'y connais pas grand-chose donc excuser moi pour cette question de néophyte.

Merci à vous


----------



## ice (12 Septembre 2008)

Pour ma part, après une rapide réinstallation de Windows et ensuite des logiciels bootcamp, j'ai enfin le son.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (15 Septembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde,
en fait, je voulais trouver une solution pour aider un ami.
Valider celle de *Jorus35* ou non.

Pour la réinstallation du système, je vais passer mon tour.
Je lui ai conseillé de prendre contact avec la personne qui lui avait installé son Imac.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Yohmi (17 Septembre 2008)

Yop !

Juste mes deux centimes (oui, je suis radin) à ce topic, pour dire que j'ai exactement le même problème qu'azaroth, sur un iMac 24" 3GHz, à partir de Windows XP SP3, avec les tous derniers drivers Realtek Audio HD récupérés sur le site anémique de Realtek. Après avoir essayé pas mal de choses, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Voici en gros ce que j'ai effectué jusqu'à présent : Windows XP SP2 installé, installation des drivers de bootcamp. Son dégueulasse. Il n'y a pas de point d'exclamation ou quoi que ce soit, le BUS est reconnu, le chipset de son aussi, tout fonctionne correctement d'un point de vue logique. D'un point de vue physique, par contre, non. Le son est étouffé, de la qualité du haut parleur d'un iPhone. Le son est impeccable sous Mac OS X. Le son, via bootcamp, est impeccable si l'on passe par la sortie audio.

Suite à ça, je me suis dit qu'il y avait peu-être eu un problème lors de la réinstallation, car je ne voyais que des gens se plaindre d'un driver trop vieux ou mal installé, alors qu'une fois le plus récent installé, chez moi, le problème n'était pas résolu.
J'ai formaté à nouveau la partition Windows, j'ai tenté de réinstaller Windows XP, mais mon CD était endommagé, j'ai donc reçu par Microsoft un nouveau CD avec une nouvelle licence. Réinstallation complète, installation cette fois-ci de bootcamp du CD de Leopard, de sa mise à jour, et, nouveauté, du SP3 de Windows (version proposée par Windows Update). Cette version inclut un correctif, le kb888111, censé régler tout un tas de problèmes avec les chipset utilisant l'UAA de Microsoft. Après l'installation de SP3, il se trouve que cela n'a rien changé. J'ai désinstallé les pilotes, j'ai désinstallé le périphérique UAA, j'ai téléchargé différentes versions de drivers, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution. J'ai lu sur un forum que la solution consistait à changer les paramètres de l'equalizer Realtek, mais le son reste tout simplement ignoble, bien loin de ce qu'offrait le bootcamp de mon iMac 20" blanc, et la partition OS X de mon iMac alu.

Donc voilà le point actuel :
*iMac 24" Core2Duo 3Ghz (Alu)
Windows XP Pro SP3
Drivers Boot Camp 2.1
Drivers Realtek Audio HD R2.04* (WDM_R204 versions zip et executable essayées)
Son de très mauvaise qualité, comme si ça sortait du HP de la carte mère.

J'ai par ailleurs créé un sujet sur le forum de support d'Apple, par ici 

Si quelqu'un a la solution, ou même tout simplement une installation semblable qui fonctionne, ce serait vraiment très gentil de me faire signe 

Merci d'avance


----------



## lifenight (24 Septembre 2008)

Même problème de son pourri sous vista de mon côté.


----------



## toinousp (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi ce très fâcheux problème de son !
J'ai essayer toute les méthodes proposées dans ce forum mais aucune n'a marché, j'ai réinstallé windows xp sp2 puis les driver de mon imac 24" alu 2,4ghz mais rien à faire le son n'est pas au rdv !
Pourtant tout est reconnu par windows grâce au drivers sauf "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" qui est le seul dans "autre périphérique" (ou un truc dans le genre !)
J'espère qu'il y a une solution car 2 jours de recherche pour rien réussir c'est un peut frustrant 

Je m'en remet donc a vous !
Merci d'avance !


----------



## benscheff (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme je vois que beaucoup de gens ont encore des problèmes avec le son une fois installé windows, je vais essayer de faire un petit tutoriel qui a bien marché avec ma config ( cf ma signature).

-Après avoir installé windows, il faut donc mettre le CD1 de léopard pour qui va installer automatiquement tous les drivers dont windows a besoin pour reconnaitre votre materiel sauf le son  seul steve sait pourquoi...

-Ensuite il va falloir telecharger le pilote Realtek le plus récent (je ne met pas de liens car cela évolue assez vite).

-Une fois téléchargé le fichier qui apparait comme un fichier .exe qui va souvrir avec installshield ( l'installateur windows) il va falloir le mettre dans programmefiles/realtek/audio, dossier qui se sera crée avec l'installation des drivers mais qui normalement sera vide.
Double cliquez dessus pour l'installer.

-Après le redémarrage, le son ne marchera pas encore, il va falloir l'installer manuellement depuis le panneau de configuration.

-Aller dans le menu démarrer puis panneau de configuration et ajout/suppression de programmes pour voir si le pilote realtek s'est bien installé: il apparaitra dans la liste des programmes installés sur windows.

-Ensuite toujours dans le panneau de configuration, aller dans Système, pus l'onglet matériel et là cliquez sur gesitonnaire de periphériques.
Cliquez droit sur la ligne Realtek High definition audio ou la ligne avec un point d'exclamation et Mettre à jour le pilote.

-Dans la nouvelle fenêtre sélectionnez "installer à partir d'une liste ou d'un emplacement spécifié".
Ensuite cliquez sur inclure cet emplacement dans la recherche et dans le menu déroulant, choisissez parcourir et allez chercher l'installshield qui se trouve normalement dans: C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\InstallShield
faites suivant et normalement le pilote va s'installer.

-Sinon dans l'avant dernière étape, faites
"ne pas rechercher, je vais choisir le pilote à installer" et suivant
Cliquez sur "disque fourni" puis parcourir et choisissez le même dossier: C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\InstallShield

Normalement avec une des ces deux méthodes windows va installer le pilote que vous avez téléchargé et après redémarrage, vous aurez enfin le son dans la sortie ligne, dans les enceintes et même le pilotage à la télécommande .

En espérant que ce tutoriel vous aura aidé .
@+


----------



## lifenight (8 Octobre 2008)

Merci, effectivement ça fonctionne. Je n'avais installé les drivers realtek qu'une fois, en les réinstallant une deuxième fois manuellement ça fonctionne, je ne comprends pas mais la finalité est là!

Le son est plus clair, avec les drivers fournis par apple le son était "étouffé"


----------



## benscheff (8 Octobre 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Merci, effectivement ça fonctionne. Je n'avais installé les drivers realtek qu'une fois, en les réinstallant une deuxième fois manuellement ça fonctionne, je ne comprends pas mais la finalité est là!
> 
> Le son est plus clair, avec les drivers fournis par apple le son était "étouffé"



Ravis d'avoir pu vous aider. 
Effectivement moi non plus je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il fallait les réinstaller une deuxième fois manuellement... encore un grand mystère de l'informatique .

Pour les drivers fournis par Apple c'est sur qu'ils devraient suivre les évolutions au fur et à mesure et proposer les derniers drivers sur les cds de leopard. J'ai acheté mon dernier mac fin aout et les drivers audios étaient bien dépassés, mais bon c'est sur qu'ils gravent les cds en masse pour faire des stocks, donc difficile de suivre l'évolution. Et des drivers dépassés sont à l'origine de mauvaises qualité de son.


----------



## lifenight (9 Octobre 2008)

Edit suite à la suppression du troll ci-dessus


----------



## acerso (12 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Nouveau dans le monde Mac, j'ai installé pour ma part VMWare Fusion sur mon Mac et c'est génial... en plus, il prend en charge les partitions Bootcamp et les charge dans une machine virtuelle (Windows dans Mac). Donc, plus besoin de choisir entre Mac et Windows...
De plus, son prix est accessible. La conversion de machine existante Windows est gratuit (VMWare Converter) et fonctionne très bien...


----------



## jeromeb05 (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un petit souci et ne sais toujours pas comment le resoudre...

Depuis que j'ai installé bootcamp depuis mon Imac (tout blanc) pour avoir Windows, tout fonctionne.

Le son fonctionne aussi aussi bien avec les drivers de la version bootcamp en v1.4 beta et je viens de mettre à jour les drivers de la v 2.0 leopard telechargé sur un peer to peer parce que je n'ai pas le logiciel leopard sur Mac.

Seulement le hic provient quand meme du son sur windows, il gresille parfois (comme s'il ralentissait) et redevient normal quand j'ecoute de la musique ou de la video etc.., alors que sur Mac il fonctionne parfaitement...

Savez vous d'ou vient le problème?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## gaetanfo (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ignore ce qu'il en est pour les versions antérieures d'OSX. Mais le DVD de Leopard contient tous
les pilotes compatibles OSX.  L'ouvrir sous XP.  Il proposera de les installer.  Sinon, clic droit sur
l'icône du DVD, Explorer, etc.


----------



## jayons (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum,

j'ai depuis 3 semaines, le macbook pro 17 pouces,
juste avant que le nouveau sorte.
4go de ram, disque 320giga, 7200t minute.
win xp sp3 légale.
mac os x 10.5.2 je crois la derniere.
bootcamp 2.1 (inclu ds la dernier version de leopard)
j'ai partitionné le disque en 2 part egales (320/2)

J'ai besoin d'utiliser les 2 os, xp et mac osx.
Sous mac osx, pas de probleme.

Il marche bien, sous XP sp3 aussi sauf au niveau du son, ralentissements forts,
saccades, exemple j'ecoute une song sous itunes, sans aucun soft d'ouvert, 
 le niveau sonore meme est tres eleve, je suis oblige de le mettre
très bas, tres bas le son est bien, mais il ralenti, il saccade et des fois crepite,
mais des fois c'est bien, c'est pas moment regulier qd meme.

<Pourtant l'installation avec bootcamp 2.1 s'est bien passé, j'ai suivi la procédure scrupuleusement, les drivers ont tous ete
detectes, ça paraissait presque parfait.

Bref J'aimerai ecouter de la music normalement qd je travaille.

J'ai suivi differentes pistes notamment, installation des nouveaux drivers de janvier, 
de realtek (high defintion audio, et ça ne change rien au probleme.

Merci pour votre aide.

jayons.


----------



## jayons (28 Janvier 2009)

En fait j'ai depuis mis a jour le dernier driver, 
au debut ça marchait bien, et maintenant,
c'est selon les jours, 

meme qd il ya juste itunes d'ouvert et aucun autre soft, 
des fois i tunes lit correctement le morceau,
et des fois non.
J'ai esssayé qd l alimentation etait branchée ou non pour voir
si ça changeait qq chose mais, je ne trouve pas de logique, 
à mon probleme de son,
quand le son ralenti ou change de qualité.

J'en appelle à des gens plus experts pour m'aider.

Merci !


----------



## Lujluj (9 Février 2009)

Salut,

je viens de me faire les 10 pages de ce thread et je n'ai pas vu apparaitre mon problème !!!

J'ai un iMac 24" 3Ghz avec XP SP2 (bootcamp) et lorsque je démarre sur Windows j'ai le son de démarrage à fond dans les HP alors que j'ai le casque branché (jack détecté par windows) ??? 

Je pense que c'est un truc tout con mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas trouvé la solution.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## Lujluj (10 Février 2009)

Lujluj a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je viens de me faire les 10 pages de ce thread et je n'ai pas vu apparaitre mon problème !!!
> 
> ...



Problème résolu tout seul (peut être dut à la mise à jour SP3 ???)


----------



## Alesc (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour !
J'ai installé Bootcamp ce week-end, et ça marche plutôt pas mal, sauf la gestion des ventilos et le son.
Pour le son, il fonctionnait mais était vraiment dégueu. Après mise à jour à la main du dernier driver Realtek,c'est "moins pire", mais loin d'être parfait : ça donne un peu l'impression que ça vient du fond des toilettes, que ça soit via les HP ou via le casque...
C'est aussi très très fort, même au minimum...
Vous auriez pas une idée ?


----------



## slurp236 (24 Février 2009)

Oups.


----------



## black_bird (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous amoureux du Mac et tous les nouveaux venus, toujours les bienvenus ! 

Description de mon MAC: 
Imac acheter en 2007, Système OS X, Boot Camp Bêta 1.3, Windows Xp professionnel.
Mon problème : Pas de Son !!! (Ou très, très, très faible dans un casque.)
Driver carte son Realtek HD audio driver (Important version R1.67)
Version du pilote audio 5.10.0.5413 
(Cliquer en bas à droite sur l&#8217;icône haut parleur de Realteck, puis sur le petit bouton en bas à gauche « I » pour lire les informations.
Ma solution:
1/ Télécharger ce driver sur le site Tous les drivers.com avec le lien suivant :
Chercher dans mise à jour relative :
http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=3&v_code=3341
27/02/09 - Realtek Pilote High Definition Audio - R2.17 WHQL
2/ Supprimer le driver de la carte son Realtek qui vous importune :
Cliquer sur « Démarrer »->Panneau de configuration->ajouter ou supprimer des programmes.
Chercher &#8220;Realtek Hight Definition Audio Driver » et cliquer sur supprimer.
NB : Lors que vous effacerez votre driver audio vous verrez apparaître la version que vous effacer ; pour moi c&#8217;était R1.67. Noter le si besoin.
3/ Une fois terminer, redémarrer votre mac et retourner sur votre partition PC sous bootcamp comme d&#8217;habitude.
4/ Attention sous Windows, votre PC va détecter un nouveau matériel (une carte son). C&#8217;est normal vous n&#8217;avez plus de pilote (Driver) pour votre carte son.
Il va vous proposer de l&#8217;installer automatiquement. Vous refuser cette méthode !
5/ Retrouver le driver - Realtek Pilote High Definition Audio - R2.17 WHQL
que vous avez télécharger et cliquer sur le fichier « WDM_R217.exe » pour qu&#8217;il s&#8217;installe.
6/ Relancer votre PC et normalement vous avez du son, faites quelques tests.
(Votre nouvelle Version du pilote audio 5.10.0.5794) 

Voilà pour moi c&#8217;est la solution que j&#8217;ai trouvée depuis hier et çà marche.
Pour la petite histoire cela fait un an que je cherche une solution !
Bon courage et bonne chance car parfois il en faut ! 
Jeff R, un ancien du semiconducteur pour Intel & Motorola.


----------



## black_bird (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Jette un oeil sur la solution que je propose un peu plus loin datée de 28/02/09
Si cela peu t'aider,
Bon courage. BB


----------



## Macuser45000 (8 Mars 2009)

Comment faire pour installer le micro et le son ? merci


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

Macuser45000 a dit:


> Comment faire pour installer le micro et le son ? merci


Installer les drivers avec le DVD de Léopard n'a pas suffit?


----------



## Macuser45000 (8 Mars 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai mis le CD mais rien ce passe faut t'il faire une manip? meric d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

Macuser45000 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai mis le CD mais rien ce passe faut t'il faire une manip? meric d'avance pour vos réponses


Le programme d'exécution automatique ne s'ouvre pas? :mouais:

Tu peux toujours les installer manuellement :
http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_installation-configuration.pdf, page 25.


----------



## Yohmi (5 Avril 2009)

Toujours aucune idée pour mon problème de son provenant du HP de la carte mère ? 
(http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...mp-problemes-de-son-158854-9.html#post4826484 )

De mon côté, j'ai avancé une hypothèse comme quoi ce problème proviendrait de l'EFI, ou du BIOS qu'émule BootCamp... le problème, c'est que je ne trouve aucun moyen d'y avoir accès. 
Ce qui m'a mené à cette piste, c'est que la carte son fonctionne correctement (vu que le casque fonctionne sans problème), mais que le son sort exactement du même endroit que le "boing" de mise sous tension. Or, sauf erreur de ma part, mon précédent iMac (blanc) lors du démarrage produisait ce son via les haut-parleurs de l'iMac et non via la carte mère directement. Un moyen simple de le savoir et de brancher un casque à l'allumage (ou des enceintes) et de constater si le son sort du périphérique externe ou s'il n'est pas pris en charge. Sur l'iMac "défectueux", le son de mise sous tension sort exclusivement de la carte mère, en ignorant tout autre périphérique. Il semblerait qu'un cas voisin existe sur les Mac Pro.

Si d'autres personnes (concernées par le problème ou non) pouvaient me donner leur retour là-dessus, ce serait vraiment très pratique pour essayer de localiser le problème et de l'expliquer correctement au service AppleCare...

L'autre piste concerne l'adressage de la carte son vers le periphérique, mais là, je ne sais absolument pas par où commencer ni ce qu'il est possible de faire.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Req75 (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Mac Pro 2009 depuis peu, et je rencontre moi aussi des problèmes de son sous Windows.
J'utilise la sortie numérique optique derrière le Mac, reliée à un graveur CD de salon, lui-même relié en numérique optique à mon ampli.

Sous MacOS, tout est nickel, le son fonctionne correctement.
Sous Windows XP (SP3), avec les drivers bootcamp, la carte son est bien reconnue (panneau Realtek), mais seul le canal gauche fonctionne ! Lorsque je fais des essais pour tester la stereo via le panneau Realtek, la voie droite sort sur mon haut-parleur gauche, ainsi que la voie gauche !! Aucun son sur mon haut-parleur droit :mouais:

J'ai viré le driver installé par bootcamp pour installer le dernier récupéré sur le site de Realtek, espérant un bug, mais le problème reste le même.
Pour info, je dois descendre le volume sous Windows à zero pour ne pas entendre le haut-parleur intégré au Mac Pro.

J'ai eu l'occasion d'aller au comptoir "genius bar" d'un Apple Store aux US (sans mon Mac évidemment) espérant ne pas être le seul dans cette situation, et j'ai eu droit à une réponse bateau "ça marche sous Mac, le problème vient de Windows, je peux rien faire pour vous".

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ou une solution à m'apporter ?


----------



## Req75 (16 Avril 2009)

J'ai fini par trouver une solution pour avoir un son stéréo via la sortie digitale : brancher un mini-jack dans la sortie casque avant ou line-out arrière du Mac Pro, en plus de mon câble optique. Le driver Realtek détecte alors le branchement du câble analogique (un message apparaît dans la barre Windows, inexistant pour le branchement optique), et semble activer une sortie stéréo de ce fait. C'est comme si, en l'absence d'un câble analogique branché, le driver n'activait qu'un son mono considérant que seul le haut-parleur interne du Mac Pro est disponible.

Pas génial comme solution, mais au moins ça marche !


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Avril 2009)

Jorus35 a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs,
> j'ai mon MBP depuis hier et j'ai installé Bootcamp et win LSD3.5 aujourd'hui sur mon mac... J'ai eu le même problème que vous et après une petite heure de recherche, je viens de vous trouver la solution, elle est tout con mais elle marche....
> 
> préalable:
> ...




Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai un iMac Alu 20" (Intel-Léopard). 
J'ai cédé à mon mari qui avait soit-disant "besoin" de windows pour utiliser GuitarPro5 (qu'on lui avait mais pour PC)... Il a donc une petite partition Windows pour son logiciel mais malheureusement le son ne fonctionnait pas. 
Après de longues (trop longues) recherches, et après avoir quasiment tout essayer, je m'apprêter à supprimer cette partition ( à laquelle je n'arrive toujours pas à me faire). 

J'ai tout de même fait une dernière tentative (Monsieur avançait des arguments larmoyant) : J'ai réinséré le cd de Léopard. Puis dans "Driver", j'ai réinstallé "RealTek" dont j'avais lu quelques mots dans les premières pages... Redémarrage et Miracle (pour Monsieur) le son fonctionne... 
Je suppose l'avoir mal installé au départ...

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un...

En tout cas merci à son qui m'ont amené à cette "logique" déduction...


----------



## reuyap (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je suis vraiment désespéré je n'ai plus de son sur mon mac depuis quelques jours et après des heures de recherches sur les forums et le web je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. 

Je suis conscient que des problèmes similair ont été posté sur des forums mais aucune des solutions proposé n'a fonctionné pour moi.

voila mes informations :
J'ai un Imac 20" avec windows XP3 installé sur Bootcamp
et ma carte de son utilise le gestionnaire audio HD Realtek

le problème :
*Plus aucun son sur windows.
*Le son sur mac fonctionne normallement et prend en charge mes haut-parleurs sans problème. mais lorsque je fais un clic droit sur icone de HD Realtek et que je selectionne (Contrôle du volume) de windows j'ai le message suivant :
*Aucune périférique mélangeur disponible, pour installer des périphériques de mixage allez dans panneau de configuration*... ajout de matériel etc.

DÉJÀ ESSEYÉ : 
*-(Outils administration/services/audio windows) A UN STATUS   "DÉMARRÉ/AUTOMATIQUE"*

*-Mise à jour des pilotes de Contrôleur audio, video et jeux*

Aussi esseyé :
"Panneau de configuration"
"Ajout de matériel"
"Oui, j'ai déjà connecté le matériel"
"Ajouter un nouveau périphérique matériel"
"Installer le matériel que je sélectionne manuellement dans la liste"
"Contrôleurs audio, vidéo et jeu"
"Périphériques système standard"-->"Codecs audio"
"Suivant" --> "Terminé"

Je l'ai tellement esseyé souvent que j'ai maintenant 5 codec audio d'activé (et il semble etre impossible de les supprimer... peut etre cela fait il parti du problème) 

*Comment je crois que ça a débuté : *
J'ai esseyé de plusieur facon de faire fonctionner un microphone externe sur BOOTCAMP pour me rendre compte après des heures que c'était impossible, et jai "joué" dans les options de son de windows, toutefois j'étais certain de tout avoir remis en place lorsque j'ai eu terminé mes tests. 

à ce moment là le son fonctionnait toujours parfaitement. Mais lorsque j'ai redémarré l'ordinateur c'est la que le son a mystérieusement disparu.

À ce moment j'ai découvert dans le gestionnaire de périphériques un *"!"* jaune m'indiquant qu'il semblait y avoir un conflict avec des périphériques audio. voyant que realtek était activ et "fonctionnel" selon windows j'ai supprimer le pilote erroné en me disant que j'allais le réinstaller après un redémarrage. 

Surprise après le reboot le périphérique avait disparu de la liste, mais plus de *"!"* , c'est presque inquiétant puisque le périphérique semble manquer.... mais lorsque windows update met tout à jours ou lorsque je fais un update des drivers des codecs de son rien ne bouge. """Tout semble parfaitement normal"""" selon windows.

Ah aussi... lorsque j'ouvre l'utilitaire de realtek. normallement dans l'onglet "Mixeur" j'arrive a selectionner la carte de son (en fin il me semble) mais la plus rien tout est vide. comme si windows ne donnait pas l'information de la carte de son à realtek. (Par contre le son fonctionne dans le DEMO de realtek seulement, mais n'utilise pas mes hauts-parleur et seulement les speaker intégré du mac)

Aussi lorsque j'ouvre "Sons et périphériques audio" dans panneau de config dans l'onglet volume j'ai le message : *Aucun périphérique audio *

Merci d'avance pour l'aide... je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire. Si vous avez besoin de plus d'info faites le moi savoir je vais répondre le plus vite possible.

PS: Désolé pour le roman ...


----------



## sacha49 (23 Juin 2009)

Salut je sais que la discussion est ancienne mais si vous pouvez me donner l'astuce pour le Wi FI je suis preneur, merci d'avance... deloffred@modulonet.fr


----------



## eWay (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai acheté cette semaine un iMac 24" (2.66GHz avec une config de série).
Grâce à BootCamp, j'ai installé Windows XP Pro mais, problème, j'ai un son pas tip top par rapport à Mac OS X. 

Je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer mais en tout cas le son est de bien moins bonne qualité. 
De plus, sur Toutlesdrivers.com, il ne me propose des drivers pour :
- nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9400]
- nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus

Est-ce que le deuxième correspond au son ? Si non, comment améliorer le son de mon iMac sous Windows ?
De plus, dois-je installer les drivers de la Geforce 9400 (sachant que j'ai installé Windows XP pour le jeu vidéo uniquement) ?


----------



## eWay (3 Août 2009)

Toujours pas d'inspiration ? 
Le son est vraiment inécoutable sur Windows ... Personne n'aurai l'astuce qu'il faut ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (15 Août 2009)

Voila, j'ai installé Windows 7 RC édition intégrale (7100) sur un Macbook Pro 5,3. Apparement le pilote 64 bits n'existe pas avec ce Mac et on doit pouvoir installer un pilote pour Vista 32 ou 64 bits.
Ma question est de savoir quel circuit audio donc pilote est géré dans ces macbook pro (Ceux qui ont le port carte SD) ? Apple ne donne pas de docs technique ?

Peut on trouver cela sur le net ? 

Qui a déja tenté un Windows 7 64 bits sur ces Macbook 2009 ?

Cordialement


----------



## Tarul (16 Août 2009)

ataraxie a dit:


> Voila, j'ai installé Windows 7 RC édition intégrale (7100) sur un Macbook Pro 5,3. Apparement le pilote 64 bits n'existe pas avec ce Mac et on doit pouvoir installer un pilote pour Vista 32 ou 64 bits.
> Ma question est de savoir quel circuit audio donc pilote est géré dans ces macbook pro (Ceux qui ont le port carte SD) ? Apple ne donne pas de docs technique ?
> 
> Peut on trouver cela sur le net ?
> ...



Pour information, il n'existe aucun pilote en 64 bits dans la version actuelle de bootcamp. Peut être que cela viendrait lorsque seven sortira officiellement.

Donc pour le moment meiux vaut préférer les versions 32 bits de windopws, cela évite des ennuis.


----------



## fabienpascal (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais vous faire par de mon expérience sous Windows XP SP3 BOOTCAMP.
Lorsque que je connecte des écouteurs sur la sortie casque, je n'ai pas de son.
A savoir, le son reste dans les hauts-parleurs interne.

J'ai trouvé une solution toute simple.
Sur mon iMac 20" 2,66 GHz ATI, j'ai une carte son realtek hd audio.
J'ai désinstallé le driver par le menu Ajout/Suppression de programme.
J'ai redémarré ET J'AI DEBRANCHE LE JACK DE LA SORTIE A L'ARRIERE.
J'ai réinstallé proprement le pilote je redémarre, je reconnecte la fiche Jack et la ça marche.

Voilà donc la solution est simple, lors de l'installation des drivers bootcamp, ne connectez rien sur la sortie casque.
Ce problème est visible également sur les macpro early 2008.

Apparemment, c'est le pilote Realtek qui pose problème.
Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée pour les carte-son sigmatel.

@+


----------



## Leafer (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

nouveau venu dans le monde des Macs je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un ravissantMacbook pro 13pouces.

Vous vous en doutez, je viens car je n'ai pas de son sous Seven, mais là où c'est vraiment vicieu, c'est que tout fonctionne!

En effet, Windows détecte du son qui sort des enceintes, ainsi que mes écouteurs. Hors, à moins que je ne soit frappé de surdité sélective, mes enceintes ne fonctionnent pas (bien entendu sous OS X tout se passe bien).

Donc voilà si une âme charitable a déjà rencontré un problème similaire, même s'il n'est pas résolu, pourrait elle se manifester? Je ne passerai pas mon temps à tout revérifier en me disant que je suis un handicapé qui en sait pas installer ses drivers ^^'.

Merci à tous


----------



## Maigret (19 Septembre 2009)

Leafer a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> nouveau venu dans le monde des Macs je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un ravissantMacbook pro 13pouces.
> 
> ...



Salut à tous,

j'ai exactement le même problème. J'ai installé Seven 64 bits Pro via Bootcamp 3 (Snow Leopard). Tous les drivers se sont automatiquement installé MAIS pas pour le son. Il y a bien du son de détectait car les barres vertes s'animent.

Remarque : j'ai déjà utilisé Bootcamp avec Vista 32 bits et le driver audio était Realtek HD Audio avec la présence d'un icône dans le systray. Or, cet icône n'est pas présent dans Windows 7... si je tente d'installer ou de réinstaller ce driver via le setup du CD de Snow Leopard, une erreur apparaît avec des numéro (idem avec une version téléchargée sur le site officiel).

Si quelqu'un a la solution, ce serait vraiment super de nous la faire partager.


----------



## Elianora la blanche (20 Septembre 2009)

fabienpascal a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais vous faire par de mon expérience sous Windows XP SP3 BOOTCAMP.
> Lorsque que je connecte des écouteurs sur la sortie casque, je n'ai pas de son.
> ...



j'ai le même problème (sous xp sp2, j'arrive pas à installer le sp3 mais c'est un autre problème)
quel pilote as-tu réinstallé ? celui du dvd leopard ? du dvd snow leopard ? celui de realtek directement (trouvé où dans ce cas, car sur le site de realtek les liens semblent morts et sur clubic & co, ce ne sont visiblement pas les mêmes versions)

merci d'avance !


----------



## jobiaf333 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens de parcourir ce long post mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé solution à mon problème.
J'ai le nouveau imac 21,5"  sous "snow léopard" (10.6)
J'ai installé windows XP SP2 avec bootcamp. Pas de souci.
Il me semblait bien avoir le son (notamment au démarrage windows...)
Puis j'ai installé deux démos : VSK on line et call of duty 4.
Lors de l'installation de la première, il a configuré le système. Les démos se lancent mais le son a disparu. Y compris au lancement.
J'ai réinstallé bootcamp et ses drivers avec le CD mac OSX.6. deux fois. en l'ayant même désinstallé avec redémarrage mais rien n'y fait : aucun son sous windows.
Tout le monde parle des drivers realtek. Ou les trouver ? quel driver pour mon imac 21,5" ?
Avez vous une autre idée ?
merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Neo_le_phyte (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Me voilà avec le même problème que tout le monde ici, le son.

J'ai un MacBook Pro sur lequel j'ai installé un XP il y a un an déjà. Depuis, pas le moindre problème si ce n'est que depuis 4 jours, je n'ai plus de son sous XP.

Mac OK, XP pas de son.

J'ai tenté de réinstaller les drivers BootCamp via mon dvd d'installation mais ce cher Windows Installer me met le message d'erreur suivant: 

"Erreur lors de l'application des deifférences. Vérifiez que les chemins d'accès des transformations sont valides".

Heu je n'ai jamais rien modifié en ce qui concerne les dossiers système depuis mon install de base donc je ne saisi pas le problème.

Je parviens à télécharger les drivers via APPLE et le BootCamp 2.1 et à les appliquer, allez savoir pourquoi l'application téléchargée fonctionne et pas mon cd d'origine Mac.

Résultat: NADA, toujours pas de son. De plus,pendant le chargement de Windaube, lorsque je pousse sur les icônes en F11 et F12 afin de faire varier le son, le son varie et j'entend le cliceti typique mais à un moment, basta, plus de son. Lorsque je pousse sur le touches son, j'obtient l'icône mais avec un icône circulaire barré juste en dessous.

Lorsque je tente de passer par le controleur de volume, j'obtiens:
"Aucun périphérique mélangeur n'est disponible. Pour installer des périphériques de mixage allez dans....."

Or les drivers sembles être à jour.

J'ai tenté d'effectuer la manip JORUS 35 mais je n'ai rien dans le dossier "Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM" Il est vide!

Des idées???

Merci d'avance!

Neo


----------



## jobiaf333 (10 Novembre 2009)

J'ai essayé toutes les tentatives décrites dans les 11 pages précédentes sans résultat. En effet, cela manque malheureusement d'exemple pour mon imac (21.5" octobre 09).
je n'arrive pas à comprendre quel driver à désinstaller/installer.

cependant, j'ai *à moitié réussi*.

dans Panneau de configuration - Son et périphérique - onglet audio - unité par défaut, j'ai changé l'unité selectionée par l'autre proposée et j'ai alors retrouvé le son de la prise jack (par écouteur) : c'est déjà pas mal et je pense en rester là ...

Bon courage aux autres.

c'est curieux mais étant PC au bureau et Mac à la maison donc habitué aux deux, je ne me sens finalement pas à l'aise avec windows sur mon mac !


----------



## Alekhton (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

je viens de lire les 11 pages et malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mon problème. Venant d'installer XP sur mon mac via Bootcamp, j'ai un son parfait ! Drivers installé.

Mon probleme est survenu en branchant mon micro. Le son arrive bien aux oreillettes, mais impossibles d'emettre soi meme le moindre son (apres avoir essayé avec plusieurs micro). Personne ne m'entend. J'utilise régulierement Team Speak sur un PC, les configs du logiciel sont les memes. 

Quelqu'un a-t'il rencontré ce problème et saurais m'aiguiller ?

merci d'avance.
(vous pouvez egalement me joindre par mail charles-.-br@hotmail.fr)


----------



## Neo_le_phyte (11 Novembre 2009)

Salut Alekthon,

As-tu bien essayé le bon set up du contrôleur de volume sous Windows?
Si tu utilises un casque, il se peut, selon la version de Win que tu possèdes, qu'il ne détecte pas la bonne configuration pour ton casque. Il suffit souvent de faire la manip manuellement.

Si tu n'y parviens pas ou que cela ne change pas ton problème, bien venu au club...

Courage,

Neo


----------



## Neo_le_phyte (14 Novembre 2009)

Bon voici la fin de mon aventure "Plus de son sur XP".

Après avoir tenté de réinstaller les drivers officiels Mac OS X du dvd et ne pas avoir su les lire,
après avoir téléchargé les drivers via le site Apple et les avoir installés, sans succès,
après avoir télécharger des drivers de Realtek et  les avoir installés sans succès,
après avoir demandé une réparation windows pour la détection du matériel audio, sans succès,
après avoir changé le registre directement en patchant ce dernier avec une astuce trouvée sur le net, sans succès,
après avoir failli balancé mon laptop par la fenêtre, vieille habitude PC, mais m'être rendu compte que c'était mon Macbook Pro et que donc, cela ne valait pas le coup :rateau:  ...

j'ai fait la seule chose que je connaisse pour Windows: Une réinstall.

Et tout va bien maintenant.

Au fait j'ai lu qu'une partition NTFS pour Windows était conseillée sur les Mac afin de minimiser les problèmes. Je ne sais si c'est vrai!

Courage à tous,

Neo


----------



## jc7net (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai viens de faire une manipulation et peut-être ça pourrais aidez un ami. 

         J'ai tout lu jusqu'ici mais mon problème ressemble être un peu différent que la plus part de gens, je n'avais pas les divres installés ni de dossier Sigma Tel, et une lumière rouge dans la prise casque (je ne sais pas pourquoi), on plus a chaque tentative...

des erreurs comme: 

"Périphérique non détecté, redémarrez l'ordinateur et exécutez l'installation à nouveau"

ou

Au moment d'installé les drives:

"Windows installer a rencontré une erreur inattendue lors de l'installation de ce package. Il s'agit peut-être d0un problème lié au package. Le code d'erreur est 2229"


Alors j'ai effacée tout simplement le drive audio complètement et après j'ai change la langue dans "Panneau de configuration -- dans -- Région et langue" pour Anglais EUA.

Après j'ai installé le drive est : Disque ---  Bootcamp -- Drive -- RealTekSetup, et je rechangé la langue pour le français.

Et voilà, j'ai les même fichiers que vous avez dit mais pas d'erreur... 

Ps: le changement de langue j'ai vu sur un blog d'un mec qu'avais le même erreur "2229"

Ps: 2      J'ai Windows 7 (version d'évaluation numéro 7100 ) téléchargée sur le site de Microsoft et le numéro de série fournie par Microsoft!!!! 

J'ai un MacBoock Pro 15" Leopard


----------



## seb1390 (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je pense que tout est dans le titre mais je vais quand même expliquer en détails.
Alors voila jai partitionner mon MacBook pour qu'il tourne avec Snow Leopard et Windows 7, jai installer Windows 7 en passant d'abord par Boot Camp et ensuite par XP mais le probléme c'est qu'en installant Win 7, je nais plus aucun son!
Le son fonctionne nickel lors de lallumage et sur Snow mais pas sur 7, pourtant sur 7 il me met que le périphérique fonctionne normalement. Quand je lance une musique on voit que le son fonctionne mais rien ne sort des haut-parleurs ni des écouteurs, de plus il y a une lumière rouge qui sort de la prise des écouteurs.
J'ai essayé d'installer les drivers qui se trouvent sur le dvd de Snow, jai télécharger les drivers pour 7 et jai aussi télécharger ceux de Realtek mais rien ni fais, toujours le même souci.
AIDEZ-MOI SVP...


----------



## seb1390 (22 Novembre 2009)

up....


----------



## Shurikn (1 Décembre 2009)

Petite question au passage, est-ce normal que le son sous XP soit nettement moins puissant que sous OSX (j'ai pourtant bien vérifier que tout était au max, icone volume ainsi que dans les paramètres realtek...)?

++ §hu


----------



## azaroth (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Afin de jouer, j'ai installé une partition sous win xp avec l'aide de Bootcamp mais voilà, tout s'est bien déroulé comme y faut mais apparemment les drivers du chipset son doivent pas être à jour du tout car le son est bien trop aigü, suis-je le seul à avoir rencontré ce phénomène ?
Comment puis-je résoudre ça ?
A défaut d'une solution, pouvez-vous me donner le nom d'un equalizeur gratuit ou payant, peu importe qui soit tout simple ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Orfifi (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

moi j'avais un pb  de son et de connexion Internet (Reseaux WIFI visibles mais impossible de se connecter) sous XP après une installation de bootcamp sans histoire,
Ma config : Imac 27" 3 Ghz (Snow leopard) + XP SP2,

J'ai bien galéré, j'ai fini par télécharger la MAJ de XP SP2 sur le site Microsoft (en passant par OS X bien sûr) son nom = WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-X86-FRA.exe, après l'avoir lancée j'ai viré tous les drivers installés précédemment par bootcamp (poste de travail --> panneau de configuration --> ajouter/supprimer des programmes) ensuite j'ai réinstallé les composants bootcamp à partir du CD MAC OS X install et MIRACLE tout marche (sauf la magic mouse mais bon j'avais une vieille souris USB ça fera l'affaire, j'ai peur de tout péter si je manipule encore)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont sué et qui m'ont inspiré


----------



## Link1993 (29 Décembre 2009)

azaroth a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Afin de jouer, j'ai installé une partition sous win xp avec l'aide de Bootcamp mais voilà, tout s'est bien déroulé comme y faut mais apparemment les drivers du chipset son doivent pas être à jour du tout car le son est bien trop aigü, suis-je le seul à avoir rencontré ce phénomène ?
> Comment puis-je résoudre ça ?
> ...


Tu peux utiliser ceux de realtek (c'est les pilotes fourni par apple pour mon imac)
Pour ça, dans la barre de notifications, fais un click droit sur realtek puis gestionnaire son. ensuite sur l'onglet haut-parleur, tu va sur le sous onglet "effets sonore". enfin tu selectionne dans la partie egaliseur, ton souhait. Moi perso, j'ai choisi renforcer, car sinon c'etait vraiment trop aigu, soit trop grave`...


----------



## manumaya (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'avais pas de son sous Win XP sp3 sur un Imac 3.06 27'', si quelqu'un se trouve avec le même pb une simple mise à jour du pilote ici : http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/hdmiaudio-xp règle ce soucis.

A+


----------



## papy_du_92 (6 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

Voilà j'ai passé le pas en achetant un IMAC 27pouces, après avoir été longtemps un PCiste , ouahh le changement...

J'ai installé WINDOWS 7 Intégrale, via BOOTCAMP, après avoir avoir eu le fameux écran noir, résolu par le fichier à télécharger sur APPLE (sujet TS 3173). Je rencontre maintenant le fameux problème de son, et après avoir lu tant et tant d'articles sur le sujet je ne trouve toujours aucune solution, et en ai besoin encore pour une application sous Windows.

Sous REALTEK, on trouve deux drivers, AC 97 Audio Codec (6305_Vista_Win7_PG537 ) et High Definition Audio Codecs (Vista_Win7_R2.41.zip), d'après le blog de http://blogdebenjamin.fr/guide-installer-windows-7-sur-un-imac-27-boot-camp/, alors que faire ? est ce quelkqu'un a résolu le souci ?

Merci à toutes et tous


----------



## papy_du_92 (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu au fil APPLE pour lui exposer le souci "SON" sous Windows 7 et malheureusement voilà la réponse à ce jour

_Concernant les mises à jour disponible il n'y a rien concernant le son: _
_http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3986?viewlocale=fr_FR_

Voilà où nous en sommes, si quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Bien cordialement


----------



## papy_du_92 (13 Février 2010)

Bonsoir

Voilà j'ai appliqué la méthode de APPLE, que je vous décris ci-après si cela peut servir à toutes et tous

booter sur WINDOWS
reprendre le DVD n°1 et l'installer dans le lecteur
le DVD s'installe normalement, ou alors sinon aller chercher le fichier SETUP.EXE dans l'explorateur WINDOWS
il va installer BOOTCAMP 3.0, une fois installé
la machine reboot, et il faut aller sur WINDOWS (ALT appuyé)
une fois sur WINDOWS, demander la mise à jour de APPLE SOFTWARE, la mise à jour de BOOTCAMP 3.1 s'effectue
et à ce moment là, le gestionnaire de périphériques de WINDOWS change de driver et installe
CIRRUS LOGIC CS 4206A (AB81)

Depuis cela fonctionne

Merci à toutes et tous pour vos conseils


----------



## rstassart (25 Février 2010)

papy_du_92 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Voilà j'ai appliqué la méthode de APPLE, que je vous décris ci-après si cela peut servir à toutes et tous
> 
> ...


 
Salut,

J'ai un tout nouveau Macbook Pro avec BootCamp en Vista et j'ai bien sur le meme souci de son sur ma prise casque... Mon collegue à le meme portable que moi mais avec Windows 7. Pour lui avec la mise à jour 3.1 de BootCamp cela est résolu! Par contre pour moi sur Vista, j'ai bien la petite diode rouge qui s'éteind avec la mise a jour du driver mais la prise jack ne fonctionne pas pour autant... 

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait réussi à faire fonctionner la sortie Jack sous VISTA?????


----------



## chafpa (25 Février 2010)

rstassart a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un aurait réussi à faire fonctionner la sortie Jack sous VISTA?????


Oui, moi ..... mais il faut pousser le volume à fond et on n'est pas abasourdi 

Je viens de le tester à nouveau avant de te répondre


----------



## rstassart (26 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui, moi ..... mais il faut pousser le volume à fond et on n'est pas abasourdi
> 
> Je viens de le tester à nouveau avant de te répondre



Pourrais tu expliquer comment tu as fait???

Pour ma part, j'ai donc vista avec Service Pack 3 installé. J'ai fais la mise à jour de BootCamp 3.1.

J'ai donc bien la petite diode rouge de la prise jack qui s'est éteinte à la mise à jour du driver de la carte son mais la sortie ne fonctionne pas. Attention, j'ai bien du son dans les diffuseurs du portable mais quand je branche un casque ou des hauts parleurs externes il ne détecte rien...


----------



## chafpa (26 Février 2010)

rstassart a dit:


> Pourrais tu expliquer comment tu as fait???
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai donc vista avec Service Pack 3 installé. J'ai fais la mise à jour de BootCamp 3.1.


J'ai confondu et c'est en utilisant Bootcamp via Parallels 5 que cela fonctionne.

J'ai une question hors sujet : Tu as Vista SP3 

Pour ma part, j'ai :

- Sur la Mac, Vista Edition Intégrale qui est en *SP2* avec maj par Windows Update ce matin .....

- J'ai un Toshiba Satellite sur lequel est installé Vista Edition Familiale Premium (livrée avec), lui aussi en *SP2* et toujours avec maj faite ce matin par Windows Update 

Donc, d'où vient cette *SP3* ?


----------



## rstassart (26 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Donc, d'où vient cette *SP3* ?



Euh si tu tappe "Windows Vista Service Pack 3" dans google tu prend le premier lien et tu l'auras  Je ne pense pas, en effet, que Windows Update le propose mais il existe bel et bien, il faut le télécharger sur le site de microsoft puis l'installer manuellement...

Je t'aurais bien filé un lien mais je ne sais pas si on peut poster des liens externes sur le forum...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

Sinon... Personne n'a de solution pour faire aller la sortie Jack dans Vista via Bootcamp???


----------



## chafpa (26 Février 2010)

rstassart a dit:


> Euh si tu tappe "Windows Vista Service Pack 3" dans google tu prend le premier lien et tu l'auras  Je ne pense pas, en effet, que Windows Update le propose mais il existe bel et bien, il faut le télécharger sur le site de microsoft puis l'installer manuellement...
> 
> Je t'aurais bien filé un lien mais je ne sais pas si on peut poster des liens externes sur le forum...


*[Hors Sujet On]*
C'est bien ce que j'ai fais *avant* de te poser la question et même sur le site de Microsoft.com, il n'existe pas.

Par contre XP SP3, no problème 

Je ne te suis plus 

Si tu retrouves un lien, je suis preneur 
*[Hors Sujet Off]*


----------



## rstassart (26 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Je ne te suis plus


 
Euh...  Bin... :rose:

Autant pour moi, je dis n'importe quoi! :rose::love::rose:

Tu as bien raison c'est Service Pack 2 pour Vista! 

Mais c'est bien sur un Vista que j'ai mes soucis de son à la prise Jack quand meme!


----------



## chafpa (26 Février 2010)

Bon, je viens de tester en bootant directement sur Bootcamp. J'ai mis un DVD de formation que je connais bien. Le son est impeccable 

Par contre, c'est bien avec Parallels 5 que je suis obligé, avec le même DVD, de mettre le volume à fond et là, le son est quelque peu déformé.

Je confirme que je n'ai rien fais de particulier autre qu'installer Bootcamp 3.1 

PS : J'ai un Imac 21,5 Late 2009.


----------



## rstassart (1 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Bon, je viens de tester en bootant directement sur Bootcamp. J'ai mis un DVD de formation que je connais bien. Le son est impeccable
> 
> Par contre, c'est bien avec Parallels 5 que je suis obligé, avec le même DVD, de mettre le volume à fond et là, le son est quelque peu déformé.
> 
> ...



Pour moi aussi le son est impeccable dans les hauts parleurs du portable... Ce qui ne fonctionne pas c'est la prise JACK (la sortie casque)... Peux tu re-tester avec un casque ou des hauts parleurs externes stp???


----------



## chafpa (1 Mars 2010)

rstassart a dit:


> Pour moi aussi le son est impeccable dans les hauts parleurs du portable... Ce qui ne fonctionne pas c'est la prise JACK (la sortie casque)... Peux tu re-tester avec un casque ou des hauts parleurs externes stp???


Excuses-moi, je ne l'avais pas précisé : J'écoute avec un casque Sony parce ma dulcinée qui est sur son portable n'apprécierait pas trop mes cours 

Donc, ma sortie jack fonctionne parfaitement et les HP internes aussi avec Bootcamp !


----------



## rstassart (1 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Excuses-moi, je ne l'avais pas précisé : J'écoute avec un casque Sony parce ma dulcinée qui est sur son portable n'apprécierait pas trop mes cours
> 
> Donc, ma sortie jack fonctionne parfaitement et les HP internes aussi avec Bootcamp !



Snif!!! Alors la je ne pige pas du tout ce qui ne va pas chez moi 

Euh... Merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## microdog (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un iMac 24" avec Windows 7 Edition Intégrale par Boot Camp, le son par les hauts parleurs est également déformé, comme étouffé, et saturé (grésillements).

Par contre, aucun problème par la sortie casque.

Mes drivers Realtek HD sont les plus récents.

Aucune solution à ce jour ?

Cordialement.


----------



## rstassart (4 Mars 2010)

microdog a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un iMac 24" avec Windows 7 Edition Intégrale par Boot Camp, le son par les hauts parleurs est également déformé, comme étouffé, et saturé (grésillements).
> 
> ...



Salut,

Je confirme que sur windows 7 cela doit fonctionner, en tout cas sur un macbookpro 15' j'ai pu tester... As tu fais les mises a jour Windows 7 + Bootcamp 3.1???


----------



## microdog (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour rstassart,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Oui, je tourne sous BootCamp 3.1

Bon après-midi.


----------



## chafpa (7 Mars 2010)

Windows 7 + Bootcamp 3.1 = aucun problème de son sur un iMac 21,5 aussi bien par les HP que par le casque


----------



## microdog (8 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ton témoignage.

C'est étrange... Je vais donc poursuivre mes recherches.

Si vous avez une idée... 

Merci.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## microdog (10 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Après totale désinstallation des services Boot Camp, ainsi que des drivers son

Puis réinstallation de Boot Camp 3.0 puis mise à jour vers Boot Camp 3.1, le problème persiste...

J'ai du son, mais pas d'aussi bonne qualité que sous OS X, c'est à dire légèrement étouffé et saturé...

Je n'ai plus vraiment d'idées à ce stade...

Merci.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## fuledi (19 Avril 2010)

jai un imac os x 10.5 jai installe  vista ultimate mais le probleme venu apres avoir quitter windows pour mac et la plus rien pour revenir sur windows jai eteinds lordi pour reallumer en apuyant sur la touche allt mais lordi ne montre que la partie du mac ;alors jai voulu revenir sur le systeme boot camp pour annuler linstallation de windows la aussi impossible ,mais mon disc dur reste toujours divise en deux ,quelqu´un  peut maider? merci


----------



## Pepiz (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon et bien je vais pas faire dans l'original, j'ai un problème de son sur boot camp.
J'ai installé win XP SP2 sur mon Imac 27pouces quadcore (il a une semaine) et pas de soin.
Je vais voir dans mon panneau de config et tout est pris en charge apparemment car pas de petit panneau jaune.
J'ai évidemment testé les enceintes et vérifié si le seeker de volume était à fond ou pas.

Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire et vu ce que les gens disent plus haut apparemment il ne sert à rien de réinstaller bootcamp ou windows ...

Existe-t-il un driver magique ?


----------



## rstassart (22 Juin 2010)

Perso, j'ai contourné le problème en mettant Windows 7... Je n'ai jamais réussi à résoudre ce problème sous XP !

Mais tu peux quand même essayer de voir si il n'y a pas une mise à jour de BootCamp qui est sortie. Quand je cherchais une solution a ce problème ils en parlaient pour leurs prochaines mises à jour donc avec un peu de chance.....

J'espère que ça te sera utile !

Bonne chance


----------



## Pepiz (22 Juin 2010)

erf, il me faut trouver un seven alors ...
ça risque de pas être évident, autant mon XP est officiel que le seven ça m'embêterai un peu de l'acheter, c'est pas fort conciliable avec l'achat d'un nouveau mac ^^

J'espère tout de même trouver la solution pour le XP


----------



## rstassart (22 Juin 2010)

Tu as essayé de trouver une mise à jour pour bootcamp?


----------



## Pepiz (22 Juin 2010)

non, je vais tenter ça en rentrant ce soir. Je trouve ça sur le site apple tout simplement ?


----------



## Pepiz (22 Juin 2010)

bon et bien j'ai téléchargé la version 3.1 de boot camp pour windows 32 bits (j'ai un XP SP2) et il ne boot pas. 

En fait, je double clic, il affiche le fameux panneau d'exécution de windows (celui qui préviens les risques et qui donne l'éditeur du soft et compagnie), une autre fenêtre "windows se prépare à l'installation" arrive et puis plus rien ...

Franchement je désespère.

Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer qu'il a du son avec bootcamp avec une version de windows et si oui laquelle ? (je rappelle mon matos : Imac 27 pouces quadcore acheté il y a une semaine)

merci beaucoup


----------



## rstassart (23 Juin 2010)

http://www.apple.com/support/bootcamp/

-> Tu clique sur downloads et tu choisis la dernière version.

NB : il y a une version pour windows 32bits et une pour windows 64bits a toi de savoir quelle version tu as (si tu ne sais pas prend la 32 bits)


----------



## Pepiz (23 Juin 2010)

Merci merci ^^
j'ai DL la version sur le site Apple hier et comme j'ai mis plus haut cela ne fonctionne pas.
Je viens de récupérer une version de Windows seven, j'installe ça ce soir en bonne et due forme avec l'actualisation de bootcamp 3.1 ...
Je te tiens au courant


----------



## Wilc0 (29 Juin 2010)

Hello !


Bon, ben j'ai le même problème que vous, à savoir son dégueu, crasseux sur bootcamp
et ce qui m'embête le plus c'est que lorsque je branche mes écouteurs il ne se passe rien, 
le son continue de sortir des haut-parleurs...

Il n'y a donc aucune solution à ce problème ????

Je précise que je possède windaube 7 avec bootcamp 3.1 mis à jour et tout et tout.


----------



## rstassart (30 Juin 2010)

Salut, 

Avec Windows 7 normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir de souci. Moi je suis avec un Windows 7 entreprise x64 et tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Bien à toi.


----------



## Wilc0 (30 Juin 2010)

Je sais bien, mais pourtant il s trouve que j'en ai ...

J'ai vu que certains ont pu résoudre le problème avec des méthodes très diverses !

Il n'y a pas une manip' qui fait l'unanimité ?


----------



## rstassart (30 Juin 2010)

Re,

Bin écoute perso, j'avais le souci en XP. Je n'ai jamais réussi a le résoudre.

Du coup, vu qu'on m'avait dit que avec Windows 7 ça fonctionnait, je l'ai installé.

Sauf erreur de ma mémoire, je n'ai fais que les mises à jour de bootcamp. Et peut être aller updater les drivers de la carte son après la mise à jour bootcamp. 

Si ton install de windows 7 est récente, tu peux peut être essayer de reformater au pire...


----------



## Wilc0 (30 Juin 2010)

Formater, je l'ai déjà fait deux fois, car mon problème date déjà de l'an dernier.
Et ça n'a jamais rien changé.


Concernant les mises à jour, j'ai bootcamp 3.1 donc à ce niveau là jpeux pas faire mieux...

Sinon, pour le driver de la carte son il se trouve qu'à chaque fois que j'en installe un, 
je n'ai plus de son du tout ! Donc c'est encore pire.

J'ai vu sur le forum que beaucoup ont installé un nouveau driver pour le son, bidouillé quelques trucs dans les paramètres, et parfois ça résoud le problème.

Mais si ça se trouve j'installe à chaque fois un mauvais driver, j'avoue que je ne sais pas du tout lequel correspond parfaitement à ma carte son...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

Je viens d'aller voir mes périphériques son, je n'ai aucun point d'exclamation 
nulle part. 

J'ai le "Realtek High Definition Audio" voilà.

Jvois pas où ça cloche !


----------



## rstassart (1 Juillet 2010)

Alors, sincèrement, je ne vois pas comment t'aider plus... Désolé. J'espère que tu trouvera la solution !


----------



## maxis62 (7 Août 2010)

J"ai également un problème de son si ce n'est le même. J'ai installé windows 7 64 bits via bootcamp il y a 2 jour. Je n'ai aucun problème pour les enceintes. Lorsque que je branche mon casque, windows le détecte, il affiche qu'il fonctionne correctement, mais je n'ai aucun son. Pourtant le casque fonctionne sans problème sur mon autre ordinateur et quand je lance Mac il fonctionne également sans problème.

Merci d'avance


----------



## staurel (26 Août 2010)

Merci Papy_du_92

Mon problème de son avec Win7 sous Boot camp est réglé.

Reinstaller Bootcamp 3.0 (le son revient), puis faire la mise à jour vers 3.1.


----------



## YOANNS (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai un macbook pro 2010 et je viens d'installer windows vista via bootcamp 3.1.
tous les drivers sont installés , tout fonctionne bien mais je n'ai pas de son : croix rouge a coté de l'horloge et "aucun périphérique de sortie audio n'est installé"

dans gestionnaire de périphériques, une point d'exclamation jaune a coté de "cirrus logic cs4206A (ab11)"

je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------



## YOANNS (6 Septembre 2010)

a toutes les personnes qui n'ont pas de son après installation de windows via bootcamp j'ai enfin trouvé la solution

http://www.stuffedcow.net/macbook_audio

il suffit de télécharger le driver et de suivre les instructions du dossier readme.

en espérant etre venu en aide a bcp d'entre vous

YO


----------



## Juz (17 Septembre 2010)

J'ai fais l'acquisition hier d'un iMac 21,5"... tout fonctionne à merveille sur bootcamp sauf le son qui est vraiment de très mauvaise qualité sur Windows 7 (ultimate).

le son est aigu et manque cruellement de basses en comparaison du son que je peux entendre sous osX...

côté logiciel, j'ai bien installé bootcamp et sa mise à jour (3.1), j'ai même installé une mise à jour du pilote audio (cirrus) datant du 27 août mais rien n'y fait...

si quelqu'un à une solution, elle est la bienvenue!


----------



## Danidan88 (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le macbook 13 pouces d'entrée de gamme et j'ai installer W7 64 bits avec bootcamp.

J'avais aussi un problème de son. Le son haut parleur marchait mais pas le son sur le casque audio. 

*J'ai résolu le problème *en installant l'update bootcamp 3.1.3. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1044

Petite installation rapide, redémarrage et tout est OK !

J'espère que ça fonctionnera pour vous !


----------



## Selthis (30 Septembre 2010)

Rien à faire, le conseil de base est d'installé les drivers de BC 3.1, je veux bien, mais quand j'insère le CD de Snow Leopard, j'ai un message me disant (en anglais) que mon ordinateur n'est pas supporté.

Core i7  27'  2009

Donc je ne peux rien faire, même pas installé les drivers claviers/souris


----------



## vilagna (11 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir, je viens, après 10 ans de fidélité à mac os, d'installer sur une partition de mon imac 2,4 créé par bootcamp, windows vista 64.
Tout s'est bien passé, sauf que je n'ai pas de son. J'ai mis un cd, les curseurs des haut parleurs réagissent mais je n'entends rien. J'ai installé le driver nommé cirrus sur le disque de snow léopard comme conseillé sur un forum mais rien n'y fait.

Personnellement, je me serais bien passé de windows mais, certains jeux offerts à mes enfants ne fonctionnent que sous ce système, je me suis donc résolu à commettre l'irréparable, pour le moment, avec un succès mitigé.

Si quelqu'un a la solution, je suis preneur.

Deuxième question, je vais certainement acquérir un macbook pro 2011 13 pouces, et apparemment, windows vista n'est pas compatible, est-ce bien vrai, est-on obligé d'y coller un windows 7 ?

Merci et bonne continuation

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------




vilagna a dit:


> Bonsoir, je viens, après 10 ans de fidélité à mac os, d'installer sur une partition de mon imac 2,4 créé par bootcamp, windows vista 64.
> Tout s'est bien passé, sauf que je n'ai pas de son. J'ai mis un cd, les curseurs des haut parleurs réagissent mais je n'entends rien. J'ai installé le driver nommé cirrus sur le disque de snow léopard comme conseillé sur un forum mais rien n'y fait.
> 
> Personnellement, je me serais bien passé de windows mais, certains jeux offerts à mes enfants ne fonctionnent que sous ce système, je me suis donc résolu à commettre l'irréparable, pour le moment, avec un succès mitigé.
> ...




RESOLU (le pilote cirrus n'était, semble t-il pas le bon, il fallait installer realtek), maintenant, c'est ok


----------



## fred2woh (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à vous tous.

Pour commencer, quelques informations qui pourraient être utile:
- iMac 2011 (21,5") sous Mac OSX Lion
- Windows 7 32bits 
- Boot camp 3.3
- Carte son: Cirrus Logic CS4206A (AB 09)


Alors voilà mon soucis. Au départ, à l'installation de W7 il y a quelques mois, tout fonctionnait à merveille. J'avais du son sur mes speakers interne ainsi que dans mon casque que je branchais dans la prise adéquat.
Mais avant hier, suite à un soucis d'enregistrement avec Audacity je pensais que j'avais des drivers audio un peu vieux et j'ai voulu les mettre à jour. Sauf qu'il était impossible de trouver des drivers récents pour la référence CS4206A, alors à la lecture d'un tuto j'ai entamé une procédure pour installer la version CS4207.
Donc j'ai télécharger ce qui allait bien, j'ai désinstaller les anciens et au moment d'installer les nouveaux, bim ça marche pas.

Bref, après des tonnes de manip, de système restore qui marche à moitié etc je me retrouve avec la configuration suivante : Je suis de retour avec les divers CS4206A, j'ai toujours du son sur mes speakers internes *MAIS* rien dans mon casque. Même que lorsque je branche mon casque, le son sort toujours des enceintes de l'iMac.

Pour que ce soit plus clair, voici deux impressions d'écran: 

- Le Device Manager pour vous montrer que ce j'ai sous l'onglet qui concerne les périphériques de son, j'ai l'impression qu'il manque un truc mais bon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- La fenêtre qui concerne le son en sortie: 





La sur cette fenêtre, j'ai 2 Speakers du même nom, je ne sais pas pourquoi. La version désactivée me donne un son très dégueulasse, tandis que l'autre offre un son qui va bien.
Ensuite, pour prévenir à une future réponse, j'ai tenté de mettre par défaut la carte son Digital Audio. Mais quand je fait cela, je n'ai plus rien qui sort, ni dans mon casque, ni dans les enceintes intégrées à l'iMac!

C'est là qu'arrive ma question, *que dois-je faire pour arriver à avoir du son autrement que par les enceintes intégrées?*

J'espère n'avoir rien oublié comme détails, si ils vous manque certaines informations je tâcherai d'y répondre le mieux possible.
En espérant aussi que ce sujet ne soit pas trop mort, vu le peu de messages récent!

Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Gastounet (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Je n'ai pas le driver sigmatel. Comment le télécharger (pour son macbook pro)?

Lien svp

Merci

Gastounet


----------



## Gastounet (20 Novembre 2011)

Avant toute chose, s'assurer que la politique de sécurité de windows (politique de groupes) n'empêche pas l'installation du driver, si celui-ci n'a pas toutes les validations windows. 

Voilà. Il s'agissait d'un blocage dû à la politique de sécurité de windows, qui empêchait bootcamp (lancé depuis le disque de prise en charge windows) d'installer les drivers (apparemment non signés / validés). Dans la ligne de recherche du panneau de configuration de win7, il faut taper gpedit.msc (retour) pour l'exécuter,  puis choisir configuration ordinateur > modèles d'administration >système > installation de périphériques. Clic droit sur les politiques de restriction > modifier > désactiver. Surtout désactiver l'installation automatique des drivers, qui empêche de changer un driver que Win considére à tort comme fonctionnel. Et activer l'autorisation pour l'administrateur de contourner certaines restrictions. Ensuite, aller dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, cliquer le driver mal installé (avec le point d'exclamation), maj le driver sur internet. Win a trouvé le driver realtek et l'a installé. Depuis, le son fonctionne. La caméra isight aussi. Ref: www.addictivetips.com /windows tips. 

Gastounet


----------



## Azety (12 Décembre 2011)

maxis62 a dit:


> J"ai également un problème de son si ce n'est le même. J'ai installé windows 7 64 bits via bootcamp il y a 2 jour. Je n'ai aucun problème pour les enceintes. Lorsque que je branche mon casque, windows le détecte, il affiche qu'il fonctionne correctement, mais je n'ai aucun son. Pourtant le casque fonctionne sans problème sur mon autre ordinateur et quand je lance Mac il fonctionne également sans problème.
> 
> Merci d'avance



en fait j'ai le même problème quand je branche un casque une fois que le jeu est lancé.
Enfin pour le moment je n'ai constaté ça que sur Oblivion ( je m'y remet en attendant d'avoir Skyrim )

le truc : j'ai juste sauvegardé, retourné au menu principal, et relancer la partie , et là le jeu détecte le casque.


Par contre je sais pas si c'est normal : je constate une bonne baisse d'un tiers de la puissance du volume sous windows. C'est normal ?
Les contrastes sont immondes également.


----------



## Gastounet (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous

Je me base sur mon message du 20 novembre et suggère ce qui suit à celles et ceux qui ont des problèmes de son sous windows. Sans garantie, évidemment:

1. démarrer une session en windows natif
2. Dans la ligne de recherche du menu démarrage, taper "gest" pour accéder au gestionnaire de périphériques. Regarder sous le matériel son si un device est marqué d'un point d'exclamation. De toute façon, si quelque chose cloche, autant tout supprimer ce qui est relatif au son.
3. S'assurer que windows n'est pas programmé pour bloquer tout changement manuel de driver ou les drivers non signés (en fait, c'est à mon avis la politique par défaut. Bien sûr, installer un mauvais driver peut planter windows, mais bon, il est toujours possible de redémarrer en mode sans échec, de supprimer ce qu'on a installé faux et de redémarrer en mode normal). Pour se donner la liberté de choisir un driver, utiliser gpedit comme indiqué dans mon message du 20 novembre, puis redémarrer windows en mode normal. Il va rechercher les drivers manquants et avec un peu de chance choisira automatiquement le bon (ce fut le cas chez moi). Si ce n'est pas le cas,
aller dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, cliquer sur le dispositif non fonctionnel et demander à changer le driver. Aller le chercher sur un CD/DVD (de MAC OS ou de support windows de bootcamp). 

Bon courage

Gastounet


----------



## arceus244 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 2006 avec boot camp 3.0.4 et boot camp à windows vista édition familiale prémium mais pas de son ;(  :

Je peux le régler mais rien ne se passe, je appuie sur le volume de mon mac, rien.

Moi qui pensait installer un logiciel de dj ....


----------



## Yuzurie (29 Décembre 2012)

Une solution qui a très bien marché pour moi

J'ai installé windows vista sur un mac booc pro 13 pouces tout va bien mais pas de son

Ma carte son est un cirrus logic CS4206A (AB13) javais une petite croix rouge à coté du haut parleur et quand je cliquais dessus "aucun périphérique de son n'est instalé".

De plus j'avais un panneau jaune avec un  point d'exclamation à l'intérieur (le panneau "attention" en jaune) à coté du périphérique!

Lorsque je faisais une mise à jour périphérique avec les logiciels de mon ordi je choisissais moi même le périphérique à installer c'était le "périphérique high definition audio". (Le deuxième choix que j'avais à part cirrus logic)

la croix rouge et le point d'excamation jaune disparaisse mais toujours pas de son et une loupiote rouge dans la prise jack...

*=> solution : *garder le périphérique cirrus logic et installer le service pack 1 de windows vista (Sp1) tout simplement... Il est trouvable gratuitement sur n'importe quel site de téléchargement suffit de taper sp1 vista sur google. Profitez en pour installer le SP2 dans la foulé !

Il est possible que ça soit la même chose pour vista et XP mais je suis pas sûre, à tester !

Bon courage


----------



## AmplaY (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour à vous !

Voila, j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide, ça fait depuis hier que je cherche une solution.

J'ai installé Windows 7 via BootCamp sur mon MacBook Unibody (2008 ou 2009 il me semble), tout ce passe bien, j'ai du son qui sort des haut parleur.
Le problème, c'est qu'il y a CONSTAMMENT un son aigu qui sort ! C'est juste horrible, impossible de me concentrer. On dirait qu'il sort du haut parleur gauche (peut-être du micro ?).

J'ai cherché sur le Net, mais je trouve pas de solution, j'ai cherché aussi sur des forums en anglais, où il y a beaucoup de cas similaire, mais j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre la discussion (anglais, anglais...  )

En désespoir de cause, et comme j'en ai pas besoin quand je dois travailler sur Windows, j'aimerai carrément coupé TOUTES sorties/entrée audio, histoire que ce son ne sorte plus, mais je vois pas comment faire :S Supprimer les drivers "Apple" ça marcherai ?

Si vous avez des solutions, aidez moi plz


----------



## AmplaY (13 Février 2013)

Euh, mon problème est résolu ^^

En observant les post des cas similaire, j'ai remarqué qu'ils dataient tous de 2008-2010, je me suis dit que je devait pas être à jour donc.
J'ai fais la maj de bootcamp et ça règle en partie le problème (enfin, en partie car se sifflement revient de temps en temps bizarrement, mais juste pensant 2 ou 3 secondes).


----------



## TheTheomi13 (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un gros problème depuis quelque temps. J'ai installé Windows 7 sur mon MacBook (unibody, fin 2008, étendu à 4Go de RAM.) L'installation a très bien marché avec BootCamp, le partitionnage, et tout. Le seul souci est que je n'ai pas de son. Windows détecte les hauts parleurs de l'ordi mais aucun son n'en sort. Petite constatation en plus: une diode rouge s'est allumée au fond de la prise jack de l'ordi.
Ja' essayé d'installer les drivers de BootCamp mais quand j'éxecute le setup.exe, ce message d'erreur s'affiche : BootCamp x64 is unsupported on this computer model.
C'est très embêtant pour moi, qui avais le projet de me faire des jeux sur PC avec des amis par le biais de Skype, puisqu'il n'y a pas de son!
J'espère que vous pourrez trouver une solution à mes problèmes !
Merci d'avance,
TheTheomi13


----------



## JF2W (27 Juin 2013)

Ok alors apparemment le problème est plus que récurent et apres une demi journée de navigation sur le web , toujours reien de concluant de mon coté. 

 Je suis sous Lion, Bootcamp 4 sur un 13" de 2010 je crois (c'est l'ordi du boulot alors je suis pas sur). Le truc c'est que Win 7 est installé depuis un bail. Le son marchait nickel , je ne m'en était jamais préoccupé jusqu'a hier.

 Win 7  a fait de maj auto et depuis, plus de son... Win à l'air de booter en 'mute' , on dirais qu'il reconnais la presence des enceintes mais que rien n'en sors. A priori c'est une erreur typique. 

 Bref je tente quelques maj de driver, mais on dirais qu'il ne les installes pas vraiment, j'ai toujours la même version qui s'affiche quelque soit le driver installé. 

 D'autre part ma carte son ne s'appelle pas "cirruss logic cs4206a (ab 28)" comme elle devrait l(être mais simplement 'High definition'

 Je pense que le probleme viens de la mais j'ai pas la moindre idée de comment rétablir le truc. 

 c'est grave docteur ? 


Cela va sans dire je n'ai aucun des cd originaux, il s'agit de l'ordi de ma compagnie qui viens de voir son informaticien viré comme un malpropre ... 


 bref HEEEEELP !!!


----------



## Joe la bidouille (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'aurais besoin d'aide à propos du son sous W7.

J'ai du son, mais il est étouffé... J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas de solution (j'ai fait l'intallation de realtek, ne change rien.).

C'est un macbook pro 13 de 2012. Le driver installé pour le son est Cirrus Logic CS4206B (AB82). 

Je ne trouve aucune solution, pourtant j'aimerais bosser avec un son correct dessus... C'est plutôt très gênant... Si je cherche une mise à jour il ne trouve rien (date du 19/02/13).

Je ne vois pas que faire... 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ice (17 Février 2014)

Joe la bidouille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'aurais besoin d'aide à propos du son sous W7.
> 
> J'ai du son, mais il est étouffé... J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas de solution (j'ai fait l'intallation de realtek, ne change rien.).
> 
> ...



Salut,

As-tu utilisé les pilotes fournis avec BootCamp?


----------



## Arkhen (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Etant un joueur assidu de jeux multi avec des potes, je me suis mis en tête qu'il serait temps que j'achète un micro casque parce que le micro interne ça va bien mais pour mes potes il serait plus confortable que je leur parle avec un vrai micro, j'ai donc cherché un peu sur le oueb, et j'ai quelques questions  

Tout d'abord, étant donné que je joue sur bootcamp (je suis sur un Macbook Pro, dont le disque dur est partitionné et je joue sur la partition Windows, donc normalement c'est comme sur un PC normal), je n'ai qu'une prise Jack femelle sur la gauche de mon ordi, apparemment (vu sur plusieurs forums), cette prise marche comme sur les téléphones portables, elle fait entrée et sortie son (si quelqu'un peut confirmer ça m'arrangerai quand même), sauf que quand je branche un kit main libre dessus et que je vais dans les préférences son de mon ordi (sous windows 7), le micro n'est pas reconnu, ça reconnait seulement mon micro interne, mais pas l'externe que je viens de brancher (via le kit main libre), par contre les écouteurs marchent bien eux ... 

J'ai plusieurs hypothèses pour solutionner le problème :

- C'est un problème de Driver dans ce cas il suffit juste que je les mettes à jour (j'ai essayé, mais bien que ça soit ce qu'il me semble être le plus probable, impossible de trouver les bons drivers, si je pouvais avoir un peu d'aide, ça serait pas de refus)

- Je m'achète un truc comme ça : http://www.amazon.fr/StarTech-com-s%...cp_computers_0 qui est censé (je dis bien censé) séparer la partie entrée de la partie sortie de mon port jack 4 broches (si j'ai bien compris ce qu'on me disait autre part), le problème comme énoncé précédemment est que je ne trouve pas d'entrée micro sur le panneau de configuration bootcamp, donc n'est-elle pas reconnue par ma carte son ? Ca m'embêterai d'acheter un truc comme ça pour rien ...

- J'achète une carte son externe, que je branche en USB, ça serait la solution la meilleure je pense, mais merci aux MBP et à leur 2 ports USB super serrés, il me faut un HUB USB (et il m'en faut un de toute façon parce que j'ai besoin de mes 2 ports quand je joue), donc faut-il que j'en achète un autoalimenté (j'ai cru lire ça sur un forum aussi), ou alors un HUB lambda que je branche sur mon port 3.0 suffira pour que j'y branche mon DDE/ma Souris/la Carte Son/un micro en USB dans le pire des cas (rayer la/les mentions inutiles)

- Comme dit 2 lignes plus haut, acheter un micro en USB ne résout pas complètement le problème



Merci d'avance pour vos réponses  et désolé du pavé pas super aéré ...

PS : Je ne savais pas trop où poster ce sujet, je l'avais posté dans "périphériques" mais je pense qu'il sera plus à sa place ici, désolé pour le doublon !


----------



## Azety (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonne question. J'ai jamais testé le micro via windobe. Mais il me semble qu'il y a 1 an ou 2 j'ai fait une partie de league of legend via windobe, tout en étant avec les écouteurs de mon iphone en train de papoter sur skype.
Après la partition windows, en général s'il y a problème je fais toutes les mises à jours ( via l'onglet Apple et BOOTCAMP, puis celles de windobe ).
J'ai eu des problèmes avec la carte vidéo et j'ai dû passer sur le site de nvidia comme au bon vieux temps où je montais mes tours ...

Franchement là j'ai aucune solution concrète pour toi.  Bonne chance


----------



## Arkhen (12 Novembre 2014)

Je veux bien tenter de fire les maj via Apple et bootcamp, tu peux me dire comment je peux faire stp ?


----------



## Azety (12 Novembre 2014)

Chez moi ( windows 7 ) c'est un losange gris dans la barre des tâches en bas à droite.

Ensuite les MAJ Apple c'est un logo itunes ou un truc du genre tout bleu, aussi dans la barre des tâches je crois.

Sinon les MAJ windows dans démarrer > windows update.


----------



## Arkhen (12 Novembre 2014)

tout ça sous windows ? Je regarderai ce week end alors, sait-on jamais ^^


----------



## Arkhen (15 Novembre 2014)

J'ai cherché ces options mais j'ai pas trouvé ...


----------



## Azety (15 Novembre 2014)

Arkhen a dit:


> J'ai cherché ces options mais j'ai pas trouvé ...


----------



## Arkhen (16 Novembre 2014)

Bah j'ai cliqué en bas à droite sur le losange gris bootcamp sur windoz, j'ai soit le moyen de redémarrer sous Mac OS, soit le moyen de changer des réglages sur le trackpad, sur les touches F1-F11 et c'est tout ... Rien pour faire des mises à jour ou quoi que ce soit. ...


----------



## Arkhen (23 Novembre 2014)

Up svp ?


----------



## Arkhen (1 Décembre 2014)

Je me permet de up parce que j'aurais vraiment besoin d'une réponse svp  !


----------



## steve15 (5 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour
J'ai mis Windows  7 sur un iMac seulement celui-ci n'a pas de son.
Dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, catégorie "Contrôleurs audio" j'en ai 2 :
- NVIDIA High Definition Audio
- Périphérique High Definition Audio (avec l'D du vendeur j'ai vu que c'était du Cirrus Logic (func_01&ven 1013&dev_4206))
Les 2 son installés sans point d'interrogation ni aucun problème cependant pas de son.
Quand je me rends dans le mélangeur de son en bas à droite je vois seulement "Digital Audio (S/PIDF) (High Defintion Audio)"
Mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
Dans le panneau de configuration, paramètres "Son"
J'ai 3 périphériques de lecture
Digital Audio (S/PIDF)  avec un vu vert
Et en dessous NVIDIA HDMI Outport (Port 0 et 1) en non-connecté (car pas d'écran sur le MAC)
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2016)

Les drivers téléchargés via l'assistant BootCamp et copiés sur clé USB, ont-ils bien été installés sur Windows?


----------



## steve15 (5 Septembre 2016)

Merci r e m y pour ta réponse rapide.
Je n'ai aucun point d'interrogation jaune donc oui
Merci pour ton aide
EDIT : C'est réglé, je suis retourné voir les pilotes du BootCamp et c'était le CirrusAudioCS4208x64 qui était installé. J'ai installé le CirrusAudioCS4206x64 et c'est en ordre
Merci !


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (8 Septembre 2016)

gagnemc a dit:


> En r&#233;installant les Macintosh Driver, j'ai r&#233;installer Sigmatel comme carte de son et &#231;a fonctionne nickel.
> 
> Seul petit hic: l'entr&#233;e de son. J'ai install&#233; Win pour utiliser Skype Video, mais je n'ai pas de son parce que j'utilise une oreillette Bluetooth que je n'arrive pas &#224; faire reconna&#238;tre par Windows. Frustrant. Pas moyen d'utiliser un microphone ordinaire puisqu'il faut que celui-ci soit amplifi&#233; avec un mini...:mouais:
> 
> Si quelqu'un avait un solution...


moi j'ai pas de micro tout court , pour résoudre le problème ( casque filaire )  tu dois prendre une carte son externe usb , comme la soundblaster play ! 2 ce qui a résolu mon problème


----------

